# Probleme mit manchen Anglern?



## claudius (26. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

keine Ahnung, ob ich jetzt ein Tabu-Thema anschneide, aber es läßt mir keine Ruhe. War heute früh an meinem Hausgewässer (Neckar Abschnitt VII), bin neu da. Habe einen anderen Angler getroffen, der gar nicht mehr aufgehört hat, sich über Angler aus Osteuropa zu beschweren. Die würden so ziemlich alles machen, was für Angler mit Anspruch tabu ist: Fische trotz Schonzeit oder Untermaß mitnehmen, sich nicht an Höchstfangmengen (bei uns sind drei Edelfische pro Tag erlaubt) halten, Müll hinterlassen, schwer betrunken angeln, mit mehr Ruten als erlaubt, Zelte aufbauen und das ganze auch noch ohne Angelschein, also schwarz. Kontrollen würde es da nicht geben, das werde aus Angst vor Ärger geduldet, man müsse noch aufpassen, dass man nicht selbst Ärger bekomme wenn man was sage. Stattdessen gebe es immer weniger Fische, weil die systematisch (er sagte "im Schichtbetrieb") den Fluss leerräumen würden. Einer habe gar allein in 2004 nach eigener Aussage "3000 Brassen, bis zu 37 am Tag" gefangen!?


Ich selbst habe keine Erfahrungen in dieser Richtung, wie gesagt, ich bin neu da und hatte erst vier Angeltage, in denen ich bislang keinen anderen Angler getroffen habe. Keine Ahnung, ob ich das alles glauben kann, und schon gar nicht kann ich mir das vorstellen, dass das allgemein gelten solle. Habt Ihr Erfahrungen damit? Stimmen diese Horrorgeschichten? Wie geht es bei Euch am Wasser zu? Wie geht Ihr vor, wenn Ihr einen Schwarzangler ertappt oder wenn Ihr merkt, dass einer mitnimmt was er nicht darf oder zuviele Fische fängt?


----------



## Aali-Barba (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Also mein Bruder kontrolliert am Rhein als Fischereiaufseher. Und wenn er wegen Untermaß, Schonzeitverstoß, Fangbeschränkung oder wie im Extremfall 8 (ACHT) Ruten im Wasser was in sein Buch schreiben muss, endet der Nachname zu 99% mit "ov", "itch" oder "in" - was nun allerdings nicht daran liegt, das er gezielt auch nur diese kontrolliert oder aufschreibt, wie nun der eine oder andere in Deutschland behaupten würde.


----------



## Adrian* (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				claudius schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> keine Ahnung, ob ich jetzt ein Tabu-Thema anschneide, aber es läßt mir keine Ruhe. War heute früh an meinem Hausgewässer (Neckar Abschnitt VII), bin neu da. Habe einen anderen Angler getroffen, der gar nicht mehr aufgehört hat, sich über Angler aus Osteuropa zu beschweren. Die würden so ziemlich alles machen, was für Angler mit Anspruch tabu ist: Fische trotz Schonzeit oder Untermaß mitnehmen, sich nicht an Höchstfangmengen (bei uns sind drei Edelfische pro Tag erlaubt) halten, Müll hinterlassen, schwer betrunken angeln, mit mehr Ruten als erlaubt, Zelte aufbauen und das ganze auch noch ohne Angelschein, also schwarz. Kontrollen würde es da nicht geben, das werde aus Angst vor Ärger geduldet, man müsse noch aufpassen, dass man nicht selbst Ärger bekomme wenn man was sage. Stattdessen gebe es immer weniger Fische, weil die systematisch (er sagte "im Schichtbetrieb") den Fluss leerräumen würden. Einer habe gar allein in 2004 nach eigener Aussage "3000 Brassen, bis zu 37 am Tag" gefangen!?



Haar genau so ist es bei uns auch...
Wenn man da ankommt, machen die sich schnell breit das man ja nicht in ihre nähe kommt...
Aber es gibt auch Deutsche die genau so sind...


----------



## claudius (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Also scheint schon was dran zu sein, so hatte das der Kollege auch formuliert....gibt´s da wirksame Mittel gegen sowas?

Acht Ruten (soviele besitze ich nicht mal - und das nicht, weil ich es mir nicht leisten könnte, noch ein paar zu kaufen), das ist nicht mehr waidgerecht, kein Mensch kann die vernünftig überwachen bzw. wenn was beißt richtig handeln....


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Komisch schon drei Posts und noch keine Pro-Ost Aktivisten online? :q


----------



## aichi (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Bei uns ist es auch schlimm, ich wohne an der Grenze zu Österreich, und da viele bei uns in Bayern den Schein nicht schaffen gehen sie auf Österreich, da wimmelt es geradezu von denen. Aber es sind natürlich nicht alle so.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				aichi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns ist es auch schlimm, ich wohne an der Grenze zu Österreich, und da viele bei uns in Bayern den Schein nicht schaffen gehen sie auf Österreich, da wimmelt es geradezu von denen. Aber es sind natürlich nicht alle so.




Sehr interessante Information! Vielleicht können wir im Verein einen Extratest einführen...


----------



## TRO (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Naja, ich ahbe auch schon am Rhein Osteuropäer getroffen/gesprochen die wirklich alles mitnahmen.Sind die Fische klein, kommen sie in den Wolf und werden Frikkas.#d Das blöde daran ist, die waren sich gar keiner schuld bewust. Für die wars normal. Aber über einen Kamm scheren sollte man die Ostler auch nicht. Es gibt auch genug Deutsche die so ******* sind. Geht mal an Forellenp.... Was man da so sieht|uhoh: Warum darf eigentlich an den Pu..s jeder ohne Schein Angeln?Gruß TRO


----------



## honeybee (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Diese von Dir genannten Probleme treten teilweise auch hier auf, jedoch wird sich häufig gescheut, etwas dagegen zu unternehmen.

Wir haben hier ein kleines Gewässer, in dem Baden, das Betreten des Steilufers etc. Verboten ist. Damit es auch niemand übersehen kann, steht am Eingang des Gewässers eine ziemlich große Hinweistafel.

Letzten Sommer beobachtet ich mehrfach ein paar Männer am Steilufer, die dort angelten, sofern man es so nennen kann. An einem Seil hangelten sie sich die Felswand hinab um ihren Stock, bestückt mit etwas Monofiler Schnur, einem Haken und einem kleinen Stück Holz als Schwimmer, ins Wasser zu lassen.

Eines Abends, wir wollten noch etwas dem Aal nachstellen, saßen 2 von denen auf dem Ponton, nachdem sie schwimmen waren und die anderen 4 saßen mit ihrer "Ausrüstung" auf einem der angelegten Angelplätze.
Einer von den "Anglern" kam dann zu mir herüber und fragte ob er einen Wurm bekommen könnte. Ich habe ihn erstmal versucht zu fragen, ob er denn einen Fischereischein hat und eine gültige Angelerlaubniss. Es dauerte eine Weile, bis er verstand, was ich ihm zu erklären versuchte. Das Wort Polizei schien er wohl gekannt zu haben und er und seine "Kumpels" machten sich von dannen. Es waren Polnische Gastarbeiter, die sich an dem dortigem Gewässer mit Weißfischen versorgten. Mehr war mit der "Ausrüstung" auch nicht machbar.

Sie wurden seitdem nicht mehr an dem Gewässer gesehen.

Und die Schnur und Haken haben sie sich zusammen gesammelt, von Anglern, die ihren Müll einfach am Gewässer liegen lassen.#d


----------



## plattform7 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch schon drei Posts und noch keine Pro-Ost Aktivisten online? :q


 
Finde ich nich komisch. Warum muss es hier einen Pro-Ost Aktivisten geben? Denke das ist genauso falsch wie es einen "Pro-West" oder kathegorisch Contra-Ost oder was auch immer geben muss... Das ist ja das Pronlem, dass man sehr oft sofort polarisiert (siehe C&R und sonstige Themen).

Von den Problemen hört man oft, ich kenne diese bei uns nicht, alleine in unserem Verein sind sehr viele Aussiedler vertretten, man angelt gemeinsam, man räumt gemeinsam auf. Klar gibt es auch weniger "gemütliche" Gesellen, das allerdings auf beiden Seiten...

Nur "rumheulen" wie manch einer das macht, hilft allerdings auch wenig. Man hört ständig: "Man habe Angst, etwas zu sagen... Sogar die Polizei traut sich nicht, bestimmete Abschnitte zu kontrolieren... und und und"... Hallo? Gehts noch? |supergri  Wenn die Polizei sich nicht traut, wo leben wir dann bitte? Es sind keine Mafiosis mit Kalaschnikov am Rücken! Es sind vielleicht Typen, die Aufgrund der Sprachbarriere die Prüfung nicht packen oder sonst noch was. Man spricht ja schon fast von organisierter Kriminalität - ich finde es teilweise nur lächerlich, sorry. Wenn man sich in manchen Bezirken nicht drum kümmert, dann sind die Behörden die erste Anlaufstelle, denn man kann sowas bekämpfen...

Als Problem sehe ich noch die erwähnte Polemik und Verallgemeinerung und die Panikmache. Viele, die persönlich noch keinen Kontakt zu manch einem Aussiedler am Wasser hatten, kennen das nur von diesen bösen Geschichten und meiden auch in Zukunft den Kontakt, was meistens absolut falsch ist. So handelt und urteilt manch Einer nur vom Hörensagen. 

Die Anderen sind widerum unzufrieden, dass "die" alles abschlagen, auch wenn die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen eingehalten worden sind (ich spreche also nicht von einem Vergehen, streite auch nicht ab, dass es solche gibt). Für mich persönlich - kein Problem. Das ist das Recht jedes Einzelnen, manch einer ist überwiegend Releaser, der andere widerum Verwerter. Wenn es einem persönlich nicht passt, hat er halt Pech gehabt. Die Grundlage für dieses Verhalten ist in den Fischereigesetzen sogar hinterlegt, man verstöst also dagegen, wenn man nicht alles mitnimmt... Also hier sollte man auch eher die Kritik an die Behörde richten... Wir errinern uns - jeder maßiger Fisch, der außerhalb der gesetzlichen Schonzeit gefangen worden ist, ist zu entnehmen und zu verwerten.

Das es unter "ihnen" auch Leute gibt, die Sch***e bauen, will ich ja nicht abstreiten, vielleicht sogar mehr als unter Anderen. Dies kann man jedoch "korrigieren". Und wenn die Behörden schon hier versagen, dann muss man sich echt Gedanken machen, was unser Rechtsystem und Staatsmacht überhaupt im Stande sind zu leisten....


----------



## duck_68 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Dieses Problem ist bei uns ebenfalls bekannt. Manche Vereine nehmen daher "vorsorglich" keine Osteuropäer mehr auf... Begründung: "Aufnahmestopp"!! 

Aber wenn bei uns Verstöße gegen das Fischereirecht festgestellt werden dann sind es zu über 90% "Angler" aus den besagten Ländern... da ist schon was dran!!


Martin#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich nich komisch. Warum muss es hier einen Pro-Ost Aktivisten geben? Denke das ist genauso falsch wie es einen "Pro-West" oder kathegorisch Contra-Ost oder was auch immer geben muss... Das ist ja das Pronlem, dass man sehr oft sofort polarisiert (siehe C&R und sonstige Themen).
> 
> Von den Problemen hört man oft, ich kenne diese bei uns nicht, alleine in unserem Verein sind sehr viele Aussiedler vertretten, man angelt gemeinsam, man räumt gemeinsam auf. Klar gibt es auch weniger "gemütliche" Gesellen, das allerdings auf beiden Seiten...
> 
> ...




:c keiner hat mich lieb :c 

normalerweise kommen immer ein zwei "Grüne" vorbei und hauen sofort mit solchen Todschlagsätzen wie:

"Nicht alle sind gleich" oder "Es gibt aber auch Deutsche" oder oder oder...

Und vernichten alle Möglichkeiten der Ideeenfindung 
(neue Rechtschreibung yeah!) um das Problem zu beseitigen.

Ein zwei sarkastische Einwürfe bremsen diese doch schon merklich


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Problem ist bei uns ebenfalls bekannt. Manche Vereine nehmen daher "vorsorglich" keine Osteuropäer mehr auf... Begründung: "Aufnahmestopp"!!
> 
> Aber wenn bei uns Verstöße gegen das Fischereirecht festgestellt werden dann sind es zu über 90% "Angler" aus den besagten Ländern... da ist schon was dran!!
> 
> ...



höhö das kenn ich oder das Feld "Nationalität" 
ist als einziges fest eingedruckt 

selber schuld....


----------



## indefischer (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Hi,
viele Leute aus Osteuropa haben einfach eine andere Einstellung zum angeln, als manche Boardies. Das kann man diese Leuten nicht immer übelnehmen. 
Jedes Zusammentreffen mit diesen Anglern, sollte genutzt werden um ihnen zu sagen das maßlose Entnahme, nicht Beachtung von Mindestmaßen, etc. , nur zu ihrem eigenen Nachteil ist.
Letzte Woche hab ich einen polnischen Schwarzangler an MEINEM Hausgewässer "erwischt". Ich hab mich mit dem jungen Mann meines Alters echt nett unterhalten. Nachdem ich mich entschuldigt hatte, ihm das angeln zu verbieten, war er total dankbar, dass ich keine Anzeige erstatte. Ich glaube nicht dass er nochmal kommt. 
In Zukunft werden wir mit diesen Anglern leben müssen. Je eher wir diese "auf Spur" kriegen desto besser - und das geht nur durch offene Gespräche. OK, gewaltbereite Kameraden sollte man sofort anzeigen, aber das wär für mich der letzte Schritt...
Viele Grüße 
indefischer


----------



## plattform7 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> :c keiner hat mich lieb :c
> 
> normalerweise kommen immer ein zwei "Grüne" vorbei und hauen sofort mit solchen Todschlagsätzen wie:
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, Torsk, ich verstehe deine Aussage nicht, kannste das mal näher erleutern (vielleicht habe ich ja auch Sprachbarriere |supergri )


----------



## duck_68 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				indefischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> viele Leute aus Osteuropa haben einfach eine andere Einstellung zum angeln, als manche Boardies. Das kann man diese Leuten nicht immer übelnehmen.
> Jedes Zusammentreffen mit diesen Anglern, sollte genutzt werden um ihnen zu sagen das maßlose Entnahme, nicht Beachtung von Mindestmaßen, etc. , nur zu ihrem eigenen Nachteil ist.
> Letzte Woche hab ich einen polnischen Schwarzangler an MEINEM Hausgewässer "erwischt". Ich hab mich mit dem jungen Mann meines Alters echt nett unterhalten. Nachdem ich mich entschuldigt hatte, ihm das angeln zu verbieten, war er total dankbar, dass ich keine Anzeige erstatte. Ich glaube nicht dass er nochmal kommt.
> ...



Trotzdem haben sich diese Angler auch an deutsches Recht und Gesetz zu halten! Ist doch nicht unser Problem, was in Russland erlaubt ist oder war...

Bei uns gibt es mittlerweile kein Pardon mehr#6 


Martin


----------



## plattform7 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem haben sich diese Angler auch an deutsches Recht und Gesetz zu halten! Ist doch nicht unser Problem, was in Russland erlaubt ist oder war...
> 
> Bei uns gibt es mittlerweile kein Pardon mehr#6
> 
> ...


 
Das ist absolut richtig, dem kann ich nur zustimmen... Jedoch ist das auch falsch, einen bestimmten Angler nicht in ein Verein aufnehmen zu wollen, nur weil er zu einer bestimmten Gruppe angehört. Das nennt man Ausgrenzung... Wenn man solche Mittel bevorzugt, um eventuellen Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen, ist das auch keine feine Art, geschweige denn in heutiger Gesellschaft akzeptabel... Irgendwann mal dürfen dann keine Deutschen nach Norge fahren, weil irgendjemand sich dort schlecht benommen hat... Wäre ja auch schade...


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch schon drei Posts und noch keine Pro-Ost Aktivisten online? :q


Hallo Kollega,

nur zu Deiner Info und für die Allgemeinbildung #h 

Es handelt sich bei dieser Gattung um *deutsche* Staatsbürger  #d


----------



## not_a_pro (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Ich komme aus Hamm im Ruhrgebiet. Die haben sich da auch gut breitgemacht. Fängt schon am Anfang eines Jahres an. Im Vereinsheim beim Karten abholen wartet man mal locker ne halbe Stunde in der Schlange, weil denen erst erklärt werden muss, dass sie mal wieder zu wenig überweisen haben. Der eine hat nur den Vereinsbeitrag, aber nicht den für die Gewässerkarten, der andere gar nix überwiesen. Ich glaub sogar, dass dahinter keine böse Absicht steckt, die sind einfach zu dämlich. Dann kommen solche Sprüche wie, war ja kein Scheck dabei etc...
Am Wasser wird dann ALLES abgestochen, die Wodka Flaschen in die Büsche geschmissen, Schnurreste, leere Hakenpakete und alles was an Müll anfällt liegen gelassen. Nach dem Grillen wird die glühende Kohle einfach dahin gegkippt, auch bei 30 Grad im Schatten und 3 Wochen ohne Regen, Lagerfeuer werden angezündet.
Ganz ehrlich: Mir langts!


----------



## duck_68 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist absolut richtig, dem kann ich nur zustimmen... Jedoch ist das auch falsch, einen bestimmten Angler nicht in ein Verein aufnehmen zu wollen, nur weil er zu einer bestimmten Gruppe angehört. Das nennt man Ausgrenzung... Wenn man solche Mittel bevorzugt, um eventuellen Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen, ist das auch keine feine Art, geschweige denn in heutiger Gesellschaft akzeptabel...




Und aus dem Grund gibt es in den Vereinen einen offiziellen Aufnahmestopp wg. zu hoher Mitgliederzahl  Alles rechtens


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Also das hier schon wieder so ein schei..Thema angesprochen
wird, finde ich totaler Mist. Habt ihr (nicht Alle) nichst besseres zu tun als
hier über die Ausländer abzulästern.Geht doch einfach persönlich zu ihnen und sagt, dass es nicht richtig ist, was sie tun!
Bei uns im Verein sind auch viele Russen in der Vorstand regt sich ja "so"
darüber auf.Aber in Wirklichkeit sind es die Russen, die den Müll
von der Angelstelle räumen,die dir helfen den Fisch zu keschern oder
einfach mal den Köder geben, wenn man seine vergessen hat.
Ich freue mich schon, wenn ein Russe lächelnt zu mir kommt,mir die Hand
reicht und fragt wie es mir geht und ob ich schon was gefangen habe.
Und wenn sie viele Brassen,Rotaugen etc. mitnehmen.
Meistens haben solche Fische keine Schonzeit und die Leute kennen es
aus ihrer Heimat nun mal so diese Fische zu verarbeiten und zu essen.

Naja mehr fällt mir nicht ein.

Tim


----------



## plattform7 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Und aus dem Grund gibt es in den Vereinen einen offiziellen Aufnahmestopp wg. zu hoher Mitgliederzahl Alles rechtens


Und wenn dann ein "Deutscher" vorbei kommt, dann wird die Regelung für 5 Minuten aufgehoben oder wie |rolleyes


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Und aus dem Grund gibt es in den Vereinen einen offiziellen Aufnahmestopp wg. zu hoher Mitgliederzahl  Alles rechtens


...der Schuss kann "gemeinnützig" ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen


----------



## T.Racer666 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				indefischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> viele Leute aus Osteuropa haben einfach eine andere Einstellung zum angeln, als manche Boardies. Das kann man diese Leuten nicht immer übelnehmen.
> Jedes Zusammentreffen mit diesen Anglern, sollte genutzt werden um ihnen zu sagen das maßlose Entnahme, nicht Beachtung von Mindestmaßen, etc. , nur zu ihrem eigenen Nachteil ist.
> Letzte Woche hab ich einen polnischen Schwarzangler an MEINEM Hausgewässer "erwischt". Ich hab mich mit dem jungen Mann meines Alters echt nett unterhalten. Nachdem ich mich entschuldigt hatte, ihm das angeln zu verbieten, war er total dankbar, dass ich keine Anzeige erstatte. Ich glaube nicht dass er nochmal kommt.
> ...


 

Wenn die in Deutschland angeln sollen die sich auch an unsere Gesetzte halten!
Was willst du mit solchen Leuten reden? Die verstehen dich doch sowieso nicht richtig und wenn nur das was sie wollen.
Wo kommen wir denn noch hin wenn wir uns dafür entschuldigen müssen das wir sie bei einer Straftat erwischt haben.#d 
Der ist Heim gegangen und hat sich erst mal vor lachen auf den Boden geworfen. Der geht jetzt einfach an ein anderes Gewässer und wirds da versuchen!#q |gr: 

Wie in einem vorigen Beitrag schon geschrieben kannst du 90% von denen in die Tonne hauen! Von den restlichen 10% kenne ich auch nur 2%.
 Immer schön den Schwanz einziehn. Mit mir nicht!!!

Vg. T.


----------



## duck_68 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn dann ein "Deutscher" vorbei kommt, dann wird die Regelung für 5 Minuten aufgehoben oder wie |rolleyes




Keine Ahnung... Probiers halt aus:m


----------



## honeybee (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Also ich weis nicht, wo jetzt das Problem ist.

Es gibt auch genug aus unseren Reihen, die sich am Gewässer benehmen wie die Hottentotten, abstechen was in die Finger kommt und denken sie können tun und lassen was sie wollen.

Eine Ausgrenzung aus Vereinen finde ich persönlich nicht gut. Man sollte die Bürger besser aktiv am Vereinsleben teilhaben lassen und versuchen in eine akzeptable Richtung zu führen.


----------



## duck_68 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns im Verein sind auch viele Russen in der Vorstand regt sich ja "so" darüber auf.
> Aber in Wirklichkeit sind es die Russen, die den Müll
> von der Angelstelle räumen,die dir helfen den Fisch zu keschern oder
> einfach mal den Köder geben, wenn man seine vergessen hat.
> ...




Jaja... und bei uns sind es die Einheimischen, die Vodka saufen, die Flaschen in die Büsche schmeißen und mit 5 Ruten fischen....

träum weiter... sorry mag ja sein dass Ihr im Verein hauptsächlich vernünftige Angler aus Russland habt, aber bei uns ist es genau das Gegenteil!! Da machen die Vernünftigen nicht mal 2% aus!!!


----------



## plattform7 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung... Probiers halt aus:m


 
Tja, ich werde ja schon wegen der ersten Einschränkung nicht aufgenommen, also direkt von vorne herein "ausselektiert" :c  Deshalb würde mich das ja auch interessieren... |rolleyes


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				T.Racer666 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie in einem vorigen Beitrag schon geschrieben kannst du 90% von denen in die Tonne hauen! Von den restlichen 10% kenne ich auch nur 2%.
> Immer schön den Schwanz einziehn. Mit mir nicht!!!


Rad ab oder wie!!!

Ist das Raummaß des Hirns auch nur auf 2% bemessen oder lerne besser mal mehr als diese Zahl an Menschen kennen #h


----------



## Abramis_brama (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				TRO schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich ahbe auch schon am Rhein Osteuropäer getroffen/gesprochen die wirklich alles mitnahmen.Sind die Fische klein, kommen sie in den Wolf und werden Frikkas.#d Das blöde daran ist, die waren sich gar keiner schuld bewust. Für die wars normal. Aber über einen Kamm scheren sollte man die Ostler auch nicht. Es gibt auch genug Deutsche die so ******* sind. Geht mal an Forellenp.... Was man da so sieht|uhoh: Warum darf eigentlich an den Pu..s jeder ohne Schein Angeln?Gruß TRO


 

Wasn das fürn Vergleich, die Forellenlöcher sind doch extra für solche Zwecke geschaffen!!!!#d


----------



## Rosi (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Wißt ihr wer Platz macht, wenn Neulinge an den Kai zum Heringsfischen kommen?? Das sind die Russen, sie haben Familiensinn und einer aus der Runde rückt nen Meter. Das habe ich jedes Jahr im Überseehafen erlebt. 
Aber die Deutschen hausen das ganze Wochenende vor Ort, ohne jede Hygiene. Und weil sie ja nicht immer am Angeln sein können, ist auch mal Platz. Aber wehe es stellt sich auch nur ein Knirps mit ner Rute in die Lücke, schon gibt es Zoff vom Feinsten, weil die auch nicht nüchtern sind.


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja... und bei uns sind es die Einheimischen, die Vodka saufen, die Flaschen in die Büsche schmeißen und mit 5 Ruten fischen....
> 
> träum weiter... sorry mag ja sein dass Ihr im Verein hauptsächlich vernünftige Angler aus Russland habt, aber bei uns ist es genau das Gegenteil!! Da machen die Vernünftigen nicht mal 2% aus!!!


 
Was habt ihr eigentlich mit dem "Wodka".
Nur weil es Russen sind heißt es gleich Wodka.
Ich sag nur *Vorurteile*!
Ps: Ich brauch nicht träumen- Realität!
Tim


----------



## T.Racer666 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Rad ab oder wie!!!
> 
> Ist das Raummaß des Hirns auch nur auf 2% bemessen oder lerne besser mal mehr als diese Zahl an Menschen kennen #h


 
Ich kenne mehr als genug und es gibt fast keinen mit dem ich mich nicht gut verstehe. Aber die sollen sich an die Gesetze halten.


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				T.Racer666 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne mehr als genug und es gibt fast keinen mit dem ich mich nicht gut verstehe. Aber die sollen sich an die Gesetze halten.


...wer sind "die"; keine anderen als wir #:


----------



## T.Racer666 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer sind "die"; keine anderen als wir #:


 
Mehr fällt dir dazu nicht ein?:q 

Mensch ist Mensch und alle Menschen sind gleich! Aber die Einstellungen sind halt verschieden und in Osteuropa sehn die MEnschen das alles nicht so eng. Ich reiche JEDEM Menschen die Hand wenn er sie denn annimmt. "Wir" müssen uns ,wenn wir im Ausland sind, auch den Geflogenheiten anpassen oder etwa nicht?


----------



## bissfieber (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Kann es sein das hier einige leicht ausländerfeindlich sind???:v :c


----------



## T.Racer666 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Foxfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein das hier einige leicht ausländerfeindlich sind???:v :c


 
Das sowas nicht schon früher gekommen ist.

Nein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				T.Racer666 schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr fällt dir dazu nicht ein?:q
> 
> Mensch ist Mensch und alle Menschen sind gleich! Aber die Einstellungen sind halt verschieden und in Osteuropa sehn die MEnschen das alles nicht so eng. Ich reiche JEDEM Menschen die Hand wenn er sie denn annimmt. "Wir" müssen uns ,wenn wir im Ausland sind, auch den Geflogenheiten anpassen oder etwa nicht?


...prinzipiell eine gute Einstellung aber sie sind auch nicht im Ausland, sondern als "deutsche" in Deutschland |pfisch:


----------



## angelschnur (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Ich bin einfach für höhere Strafen bei missachtung der Gesetze !!! Wenn jemand  die Mindesmaße nicht einhält muß er dafür halt nen saftiges Bußgeld berappen !!! In anderen Ländern funktioniert es ja auch so siehe Canada,usa!
MfG
  Angelschnur


----------



## T.Racer666 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ...prinzipiell eine gute Einstellung aber sie sind auch nicht im Ausland, sondern als "deutsche" in Deutschland |pfisch:


 
Das ist jetzt Haarspalterei. Du weißt genau wie ich das meine. Dieses Thema können wir zwei jetzt noch bis in ihre Atome zerlegen. Denke da hast du keinen Bock drauf und ich auch nicht. Lassen wir es gut sein!?#g


----------



## plattform7 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ...prinzipiell eine gute Einstellung aber sie sind auch nicht im Ausland, sondern als "deutsche" in Deutschland |pfisch:


 
Zwar ein sehr feiner Zug von dir, aber lass es lieber :m , das wirste manch einem nicht wirklich klar machen können, leider.... Man wird nur irre bei...

(An manchen Sachen sind auch manche Aussiedler selbst schuld, muss man natürlich auch gestehen. Für manch einen Landsman habe ich mich auch schon schämen müssen. Die Verallgemeinerung scheint auch bei vielen Menschen auf der ganzen Welt und unabhängig von Herkunft, Religion oder was auch immer, Bestandteil des Individuums zu sein. Es ist wahrscheintlich auch irgendwo verständlich, dass eigene Sch**ße weniger stinkt, als die von anderen (übrigens erwiesen |supergri ), es freut mich jedoch persönlich ungemein, dass es neben 0815 - Aussagen, wie: "Die verstehen doch eh alle kein Wort (oder sind zu dämlich, wie ein der Vorredner das zu sagen pfegt).... Die schlagen doch alle eh alles ab.... Die saufen doch eh nur beim Angeln (ich frage mich, was die Alkoholindustrie wohl in Deutschland ohne Russen machen würde, so viele Arbeitslose mehr hätte das Land |supergri ) und verdrecken unsere Ufer... und und und... auch Meinungen von Boardies gibt, die dem "fremden" gegenüber offener sind und auch positive Erfahrungen mit der Spezie "Aussiedler" gemacht haben und diese Erfahrung auch trotz der Gefahr, unverstanden zu werden, hier kund tun #6 )

Glaube, das war´s von mir zu diesem Thema, es sei denn Martin beantwortet mir noch meine Frage |supergri #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				T.Racer666 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist jetzt Haarspalterei. Du weißt genau wie ich das meine. Dieses Thema können wir zwei jetzt noch bis in ihre Atome zerlegen. Denke da hast du keinen Bock drauf und ich auch nicht. Lassen wir es gut sein!?#g


...hab auch gerade ein Pils am Hals aber was hast Du gegen die Leute??? 
Ich hätte wohl Bock drauf, damit endlich mit diesen verfickten Vorurteilen Schicht ist |gr:


----------



## T.Racer666 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ...hab auch gerade ein Pils am Hals aber was hast Du gegen die Leute???
> Ich hätte wohl Bock drauf, damit endlich mit diesen verfickten Vorurteilen Schicht ist |gr:


 
Was mich stört habe ich bereits geschrieben und das sind keine "verfickten" Vorurteile sondern live erlebte Nachteile.:m


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				T.Racer666 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich stört habe ich bereits geschrieben und das sind keine "verfickten" Vorurteile sondern live erlebte *Nachteile*.:m


...so wie Du sie ansiehst und breittrittst


----------



## T.Racer666 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ...so wie Du sie ansiehst und breittrittst


 
Ganz genau#6  Ich mach wenigstens nicht die Augen zu.


----------



## Veit (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Ich habe auch schon viele negatives bei den Osteuropäischen Kollegen erlebt. Angeln mit geschonten Arten als Köderfisch und das auch noch lebend, alles wird mitgenommen ohne vorher zu betäuben, geschweige denn zu töten. Besaufen sich so sehr am Wasser, dass sie zum Schluss sogar reinfallen (das war im Winter) usw.
Möchte aber auch erwähnen, dass ich auch schon vernünftige getroffen habe, leider ist das die Minderheit.


----------



## esox_105 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, ganz egal welcher Nationalität, aber alles was von jenseits der Oder kommt über einen Kamm zu scheren, ist nicht richtig.

Einige "Russen" lassen ihre leeren Wodkaflschen liegen, na und, andere von denen sammeln die auch wieder auf, weil sie selber verdreckte Ufer hassen. In der Zeit vor dem Dosenpfand, habe ich jedenfalls keinen Deutschen gesehen, der die leeren Bierdosen am Angelplatz von seinem Vorgänger aufgesammelt und mitgenommen hat.

Und dann ist da noch die Aussage, daß alles abgeknüppelt wird. Einige von denen haben diese Einstellung, andere wiederum, handeln völlig korrekt was Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten angeht. 

Ich glaube, manchmal ist es einfach nur der Neid von einigen Deutschen Anglern über den Fangerfolg von den Spätaussiedlern die doch manchmal mit recht primitiven Gerät angeln, der zu solchen Aussagen führt.


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				T.Racer666 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz genau#6  Ich mach wenigstens nicht die Augen zu.


...drehst Dir aber anderswo den Strom in den Zellen ab ;+

Meine Augen sind stets sperrangelweit offen und trotzdem kein Verhalten a`la meine Signatur #6


----------



## C-H Bremen (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Einfach die Polizei anrufen wie ich es vor 2 Tagen bei
uns im Industriehafen gemacht habe .Bei uns in Bremen
ist ja seit dem 1 .02 Schonzeit für Raubfisch dann hatte #
ich mal nen kleinen Spaziergang gemacht und was hatte 
ich gesehen wie 4 Osteuropäer fleissig auf Zander geangelt 
haben.Handy ans Ohr gehalten und Polizei gerufen gut ne halbe 
Stunde später waren se da und dann wurde mal eben das geschirr
eingesammelt und ne anzeige geschrieben.Aber leider sind
es so gut wie immer Osteuropäer die so etwas machen.
Gibt vielleicht ei paar vernünftige aber das sind die wenigsten.
Ist halt meine Meinung.


----------



## Aali-Barba (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Foxfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein das hier einige leicht ausländerfeindlich sind???:v :c


 
Klar! Daran liegt es immer.


----------



## Veit (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, manchmal ist es einfach nur der Neid von einigen Deutschen Anglern über den Fangerfolg von den Spätaussiedlern die doch manchmal mit recht primitiven Gerät angeln, der zu solchen Aussagen führt.


*lol*
Neid auf Brassen, Plötzen und Zährten. Also das glaube ich wirklich nicht.


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> *lol*
> Neid auf Brassen, Plötzen und Zährten. Also das glaube ich wirklich nicht.


Du magst diese Fischarten vielleicht nicht aber "die" verputzen sie halt gerne und andere hauen sie noch lieber in die Mülltonne #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@ Zanderfänger

Dein Engagement in allen Ehren, aber ist es nicht ein wenig arrogant, anderen Menschen ihre Erfahrungen einfach abzusprechen, weil man selber andere gemacht hat?

Glückwunsch, wenns bei Euch in hessen ander sein sollte. 

Hierzulande beschränkt sich die negative Erfahrung allerdings eben nicht auf dolle Vertell, Hörensagen und Vorurteil - zumal Letzteres tagtäglich bestätigt wird, so dass es eben dann keines mehr ist. 

Inzwischen wird von den Behörden übrigens schon davon abgeraten, Osteuropäische Angler überhaupt nich zu kontrollieren, da bereits mehrfach Fischereiaufseher bedroht oder gar zusammen geschlagen wurden, weil man die aufgrund von Vergehen angesprochen hat.

Und von Forellenanlagen will ich erst gar nicht anfangen: Higlight war letztens einer, der sogar mit blanken, am Baum angebundenen Schnüren mit Haken und Köder dran im Wasser fischte. Gerade Forellenanlage hat bei der Anglerschaft recht wenig mit Freizeit zu tun - eher mit Arbeit, Zuerwerb etc. Mags sicherlich durch die Bank geben, mir gbt nur die Rate zu denken, die man da sehr offensichtlich sieht - die spiegelt eben keinesfalls den Anteil an der Gesamtbevölkerung wider.


----------



## T.Racer666 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ...drehst Dir aber anderswo den Strom in den Zellen ab ;+
> 
> Meine Augen sind stets sperrangelweit offen und trotzdem kein Verhalten a`la meine Signatur #6


 
Wirst du immer beleidigend wenn du nicht mehr weiter weißt?:q 
Ganz schön arm!#d #q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				claudius schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> keine Ahnung, ob ich jetzt ein Tabu-Thema anschneide, aber es läßt mir keine Ruhe. War heute früh an meinem Hausgewässer (Neckar Abschnitt VII), bin neu da. Habe einen anderen Angler getroffen, der gar nicht mehr aufgehört hat, sich über Angler aus Osteuropa zu beschweren. Die würden so ziemlich alles machen, was für Angler mit Anspruch tabu ist: Fische trotz Schonzeit oder Untermaß mitnehmen, sich nicht an Höchstfangmengen (bei uns sind drei Edelfische pro Tag erlaubt) halten, Müll hinterlassen, schwer betrunken angeln, mit mehr Ruten als erlaubt, Zelte aufbauen und das ganze auch noch ohne Angelschein, also schwarz. Kontrollen würde es da nicht geben, das werde aus Angst vor Ärger geduldet, man müsse noch aufpassen, dass man nicht selbst Ärger bekomme wenn man was sage. Stattdessen gebe es immer weniger Fische, weil die systematisch (er sagte "im Schichtbetrieb") den Fluss leerräumen würden. Einer habe gar allein in 2004 nach eigener Aussage "3000 Brassen, bis zu 37 am Tag" gefangen!?
> 
> ...




Hallo habe nur dein Posting hier gelesen bis jetzt& muß dazu sagen dass es ob es an der Erft am Vereinsgewässer oder am Forellenweiher diese und jene gibt...die sich einen Dreck um Schonzeiten/Mindestmaße oder gar Stückzahlen halten...
ja die gibt es auch im Kölner Raum,leider!
Kochtopfangler nennt man sie auch...hier!

Doch dass wie von Dir(oder deinen Mitanglern) beschrieben, 
da in der Hauptsache andere Nationalitäten hinter stehen sollen, 
kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Eher aber die Tatsache das bei den Kollegen der Fisch nun mal gerne verwertet wird & dazu dient einer Fam. am Abend was Gesundes zu Essen anzubieten 
auf dem Tisch!

Lade dich gerne mal ein zum Vereinsgewässer wenn der Besatz getätigt wurde & es heißt 
ANANGELN...oder gar Vatertagangeln da kennen mich selbst die Besten Vereinskollegen nicht mehr...nur um IHRE BEUTE auch an diesem Tage zu machen#q!


ps: so & nun Lese ich mich mal eben FIX durch hier...!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch schon drei Posts und noch keine Pro-Ost Aktivisten online? :q



NA SUPER BEITRAG...der "Echt zur Völkerverständigung beiträgt"

#d


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> @ Zanderfänger
> 
> Dein Engagement in allen Ehren, aber ist es nicht ein wenig arrogant, anderen Menschen ihre Erfahrungen einfach abzusprechen, weil man selber andere gemacht hat?
> 
> ...


Hallo Aali-Barba,

es geht mir nur darum dass immer die "Russen" geschrien wird, wo eigentlich keine sein können und rechtlich auch nicht dürfen.

Da ich selbst Fischereiaufseher in Hessen bin, kann ich Dir gerne meine Vorgehensweise bei Extremfällen per PN mitteilen. Vorab nur soviel: Am besten mancher Dreistigkeit derer mit *dem Echo* nachwirken tut oftmals Wunder #h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				aichi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns ist es auch schlimm, ich wohne an der Grenze zu Österreich, und da viele bei uns in Bayern den Schein nicht schaffen gehen sie auf Österreich, da wimmelt es geradezu von denen. Aber es sind natürlich nicht alle so.



#calso die Bayern schaffen den Schein ZU HAUSE nicht...
& gehen dann auf Austria!

Na Supi...:q


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				T.Racer666 schrieb:
			
		

> Wirst du immer beleidigend wenn du nicht mehr weiter weißt?:q
> Ganz schön arm!#d #q


...gut dass Deine Postings nur Deine Meinung verdeutlichen müssen. 
Denke es klappt noch für die nächsten Freuden #h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				TRO schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich ahbe auch schon am Rhein Osteuropäer getroffen/gesprochen die wirklich alles mitnahmen.Sind die Fische klein, kommen sie in den Wolf und werden Frikkas.#d Das blöde daran ist, die waren sich gar keiner schuld bewust. Für die wars normal. Aber über einen Kamm scheren sollte man die Ostler auch nicht. Es gibt auch genug Deutsche die so ******* sind. Geht mal an Forellenp.... Was man da so sieht|uhoh: Warum darf eigentlich an den Pu..s jeder ohne Schein Angeln?Gruß TRO




#6Guter Beitrag...vor allem der mit den F.P.Anglern!?
& warum Schuld bewußtsein...frage mal einen Franzosen der "Ablette fischt" für die Friteuse nach 
"Mindestmaß oder gar Schonzeit...#d!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich nich komisch. Warum muss es hier einen Pro-Ost Aktivisten geben? Denke das ist genauso falsch wie es einen "Pro-West" oder kathegorisch Contra-Ost oder was auch immer geben muss... Das ist ja das Pronlem, dass man sehr oft sofort polarisiert (siehe C&R und sonstige Themen).
> 
> Von den Problemen hört man oft, ich kenne diese bei uns nicht, alleine in unserem Verein sind sehr viele Aussiedler vertretten, man angelt gemeinsam, man räumt gemeinsam auf. Klar gibt es auch weniger "gemütliche" Gesellen, das allerdings auf beiden Seiten...
> 
> ...



Bemerkenswerter Beitrag...#6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				indefischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> viele Leute aus Osteuropa haben einfach eine andere Einstellung zum angeln, als manche Boardies. Das kann man diese Leuten nicht immer übelnehmen.
> Jedes Zusammentreffen mit diesen Anglern, sollte genutzt werden um ihnen zu sagen das maßlose Entnahme, nicht Beachtung von Mindestmaßen, etc. , nur zu ihrem eigenen Nachteil ist.
> Letzte Woche hab ich einen polnischen Schwarzangler an MEINEM Hausgewässer "erwischt". Ich hab mich mit dem jungen Mann meines Alters echt nett unterhalten. Nachdem ich mich entschuldigt hatte, ihm das angeln zu verbieten, war er total dankbar, dass ich keine Anzeige erstatte. Ich glaube nicht dass er nochmal kommt.
> ...



so sehe ich dies auch ...& wenn ich an meine Auslandsaufenthalte denke & die Arten der Verständigung(Fremdsprachenbedingt) mit Hand&Fuß um an eine Karte zum Fischen zu gelangen dann wird mir ander´s :q!


----------



## Franz_16 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Thailänder essen schärfer als wir. Auch da kann man sagen, dass nicht alle so sind und es auch Deutsche gibt die gerne scharf essen - trotzdem ist es grundsätzlich einfach so.

.... und beim Umgang mit Fischen ist es halt auch so. Osteuropäer haben nunmal eine andere Kultur und Lebensweise als wir. Das ist eine Tatsache - daran gibts gar nix zu rütteln. 

Das diese Umfangsformen mit dem Lebewesen Fisch oft nicht in unser moralisches Bild passen und unserem Empfinden nach nicht in Ordnung sind - ist auch eine Tatsache. Denn die angesprochenen Probleme gerade im Zusammenhang mit Schonmaß und Schonzeit existieren einfach - diese Probleme gibts von Garmisch bis nach Flensburg, das ist keine "Hetze" oder "Erfindung" - das ist die Realität. 

Wer das nicht kapiert hat, der kann noch bis zum jüngsten Tag eine emotionale Diskussion führen - die nix bringen wird.

Und solange immer wieder Leute meinen jegliche Wortmeldung gegenüber Aussiedlern oder Asylbewerbern im Zusammenhang mit den Misständen die es nunmal definitiv gibt, in die rassistische Ecke stellen zu müssen wird das alles  bestimmt nicht einfacher.  

Gruß von einem,
der in einer WG mit Bewohnern aus 7 verschiedenen Nationen lebt.


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Bemerkenswerter Beitrag...#6


Gleichfalls; wie aus der Bibel gelesen - @plattform7 #r


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Und aus dem Grund gibt es in den Vereinen einen offiziellen Aufnahmestopp wg. zu hoher Mitgliederzahl  Alles rechtens



Martin sorry doch das war NIX!!!#d


----------



## Aali-Barba (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Aali-Barba,
> 
> es geht mir nur darum dass immer die "Russen" geschrien wird, wo eigentlich keine sein können und rechtlich auch nicht dürfen.


 
Ein nettes Problem - man nennt es soweit ich weiss - Integrationsproblem und das bedeutet in den meisten Fällen, dass mancher eben in den Köpfen nie das geworden ist, was auch erkennbar als Einheimisch identifiziert  

Daher beeindrucken mich Argumente wie "Die sind es eben so gewohnt" recht wenig. Wenn ich in einer Fußballmannschaft spielen will, kann ich nicht damit kommen, dass da, wo ich her komme, auch mit der Hand der Ball in der Luft angenommen werden darf, auch wenn ich nicht der Torwart bin. Wenn doch, muss ich mich nicht wundern, wenn ich immer auf der Ersatzbanl sitze oder aus dem Verein fliege. Anpassen ist das Stichwort und genau da muss die Wertung liegen. Nicht darin, sich gegenseitig dauernd zu beschimpfen - wie hier auch schon wieder mit dem Begriff Fremdenfeindlichkeit passiert - das machen wir nämlich schon viel zu lange. Damit macht man es sich etwas einfach, wie ich finde. Deutschland verpennt es leider seit Jahrzehnten, Anpassung auch als Bringschuld einzufordern. Sonst bräuchte es solche Threads wahrscheinlich erst gar nicht.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das hier schon wieder so ein schei..Thema angesprochen
> wird, finde ich totaler Mist. Habt ihr (nicht Alle) nichst besseres zu tun als
> hier über die Ausländer abzulästern.Geht doch einfach persönlich zu ihnen und sagt, dass es nicht richtig ist, was sie tun!
> Bei uns im Verein sind auch viele Russen in der Vorstand regt sich ja "so"
> ...



Tim ich sehe dies so in etwa wie du#6...nur  dies  ist kein Schei...Thema #d denke ich.
Sondern EINFACH NOTWENDIG hier  im AB immer wieder darüber zu schreiben,denn dann habe ich die Hoffnung dass sich etwas in den Köpfen derer  ändert die NUR dagegen sind...


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ein nettes Problem - man nennt es soweit ich weiss - Integrationsproblem und das bedeutet in den meisten Fällen, dass mancher eben in den Köpfen nie das geworden ist, was auch erkennbar als Einheimisch identifiziert
> 
> Daher beeindrucken mich Argumente wie "Die sind es eben so gewohnt" recht wenig. Wenn ich in einer Fußballmannschaft spielen will, kann ich nicht damit kommen, dass da, wo ich her komme, auch mit der Hand der Ball in der Luft angenommen werden darf, auch wenn ich nicht der Torwart bin. Wenn doch, muss ich mich nicht wundern, wenn ich immer auf der Ersatzbanl sitze oder aus dem Verein fliege. Anpassen ist das Stichwort und genau da muss die Wertung liegen. Nicht darin, sich gegenseitig dauernd zu beschimpfen - wie hier auch schon wieder mit dem Begriff Fremdenfeindlichkeit passiert - das machen wir nämlich schon viel zu lange. Damit macht man es sich etwas einfach, wie ich finde. Deutschland verpennt es leider seit Jahrzehnten, Anpassung auch als Bringschuld einzufordern. Sonst bräuchte es solche Threads wahrscheinlich erst gar nicht.


Damit magst Du nicht unrecht haben aber weshalb soll sich ein Deutscher in Deutschland integrieren müssen #c


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				T.Racer666 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die in Deutschland angeln sollen die sich auch an unsere Gesetzte halten!
> Was willst du mit solchen Leuten reden? Die verstehen dich doch sowieso nicht richtig und wenn nur das was sie wollen.
> Wo kommen wir denn noch hin wenn wir uns dafür entschuldigen müssen das wir sie bei einer Straftat erwischt haben.#d
> Der ist Heim gegangen und hat sich erst mal vor lachen auf den Boden geworfen. Der geht jetzt einfach an ein anderes Gewässer und wirds da versuchen!#q |gr:
> ...



sorry doch mit Dir 
möchte ich auch Keine Baustelle in 
France- USA -England -CZ -der Slowakei in Polen oder gar AUS gemeinsam  über Monate Abarbeiten & am Wochenende in dem jeweiligen Land Angeln gehen...!


----------



## T.Racer666 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ein nettes Problem - man nennt es soweit ich weiss - Integrationsproblem und das bedeutet in den meisten Fällen, dass mancher eben in den Köpfen nie das geworden ist, was auch erkennbar als Einheimisch identifiziert
> 
> Daher beeindrucken mich Argumente wie "Die sind es eben so gewohnt" recht wenig. Wenn ich in einer Fußballmannschaft spielen will, kann ich nicht damit kommen, dass da, wo ich her komme, auch mit der Hand der Ball in der Luft angenommen werden darf, auch wenn ich nicht der Torwart bin. Wenn doch, muss ich mich nicht wundern, wenn ich immer auf der Ersatzbanl sitze oder aus dem Verein fliege. Anpassen ist das Stichwort und genau da muss die Wertung liegen. Nicht darin, sich gegenseitig dauernd zu beschimpfen - wie hier auch schon wieder mit dem Begriff Fremdenfeindlichkeit passiert - das machen wir nämlich schon viel zu lange. Damit macht man es sich etwas einfach, wie ich finde. Deutschland verpennt es leider seit Jahrzehnten, Anpassung auch als Bringschuld einzufordern. Sonst bräuchte es solche Threads wahrscheinlich erst gar nicht.


 
|good: |good:


----------



## Aali-Barba (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Damit magst Du nicht unrecht haben aber weshalb soll sich ein Deutscher in Deutschland integrieren müssen #c


 
Weil wohl nicht jeder Deutsche begriffen hat, dass er hier im Rhein und nicht der Wolga angelt.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja... und bei uns sind es die Einheimischen, die Vodka saufen, die Flaschen in die Büsche schmeißen und mit 5 Ruten fischen....
> 
> träum weiter... sorry mag ja sein dass Ihr im Verein hauptsächlich vernünftige Angler aus Russland habt, aber bei uns ist es genau das Gegenteil!! Da machen die Vernünftigen nicht mal 2% aus!!!



...schon mal drüber nachgedacht dass Vereinsintern ein Rad im Dreck fährt...#c


----------



## T.Racer666 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry doch mit Dir
> möchte ich auch Keine Baustelle in
> France- USA -England -CZ -der Slowakei in Polen oder gar AUS gemeinsam über Monate Abarbeiten & am Wochenende in dem jeweiligen Land Angeln gehen...!


 
Must du ja auch nicht.#h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Wißt ihr wer Platz macht, wenn Neulinge an den Kai zum Heringsfischen kommen?? Das sind die Russen, sie haben Familiensinn und einer aus der Runde rückt nen Meter. Das habe ich jedes Jahr im Überseehafen erlebt.
> Aber die Deutschen hausen das ganze Wochenende vor Ort, ohne jede Hygiene. Und weil sie ja nicht immer am Angeln sein können, ist auch mal Platz. Aber wehe es stellt sich auch nur ein Knirps mit ner Rute in die Lücke, schon gibt es Zoff vom Feinsten, weil die auch nicht nüchtern sind.



#6ach Rosi....|rolleyes


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Weil wohl nicht jeder Deutsche begriffen hat, dass er hier im Rhein und nicht der Wolga angelt.


...und seinen Fang wie gewohnt fresssen will; was in keinem Gesetz verboten ist aber ja für "Deutsche" leider nicht mehr selbstverständlich ist |uhoh:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Foxfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein das hier einige leicht ausländerfeindlich sind???:v :c


Dies ist ja (gemessen an den Beiträgen & Mitgliedern )
ein 
DEUTSCHES 
"BOARD"
:q


----------



## MelaS72 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von Aali-Barba
> Ein nettes Problem - man nennt es soweit ich weiss - Integrationsproblem und das bedeutet in den meisten Fällen, dass mancher eben in den Köpfen nie das geworden ist, was auch erkennbar als Einheimisch identifiziert
> 
> Daher beeindrucken mich Argumente wie "Die sind es eben so gewohnt" recht wenig. Wenn ich in einer Fußballmannschaft spielen will, kann ich nicht damit kommen, dass da, wo ich her komme, auch mit der Hand der Ball in der Luft angenommen werden darf, auch wenn ich nicht der Torwart bin. Wenn doch, muss ich mich nicht wundern, wenn ich immer auf der Ersatzbanl sitze oder aus dem Verein fliege. Anpassen ist das Stichwort und genau da muss die Wertung liegen. Nicht darin, sich gegenseitig dauernd zu beschimpfen - wie hier auch schon wieder mit dem Begriff Fremdenfeindlichkeit passiert - das machen wir nämlich schon viel zu lange. Damit macht man es sich etwas einfach, wie ich finde. Deutschland verpennt es leider seit Jahrzehnten, Anpassung auch als Bringschuld einzufordern. Sonst bräuchte es solche Threads wahrscheinlich erst gar nicht.





			
				T.Racer666 schrieb:
			
		

> |good: |good:


da war einer schneller wie ich.
Ich habe hier bei uns am Rhein mitbekommen, da waren eben leider solche Leute. Sie gingen hier zum Kurs. Dort wurden ihnen die Unterlagen ebenfalls in ihrer Sprache ausgehändigt. Doch bei der Prüfung hatten sie die Wahl zwischen einen Dolmetscher (der viel kostete), oder Prüfungsfragen in ihrer Sprache.
Einige hatten die Prüfung nicht bestanden, wurden dann aber am WE drauf, angelnderweise am Rhein entdeckt. So nach dem Motto: "Ich habe es wenigstens versucht!"
Ich weiss aber auch nicht, ob solche Diskussionen hier zu etwas führen, ausser dass wir hier untereinander wieder Krach bekommen, weil verschiedene Meinungen aufeinander prallen. Der eine hat gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die meisten dagegen haben schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Es hat nix damit zu tun, ob man hier alle über einen Kamm scheren kann. Nein, kann man nicht. Es gibt solche und solche. Doch auch ich gehöre zu denjenigen, die keine gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar ein sehr feiner Zug von dir, aber lass es lieber :m , das wirste manch einem nicht wirklich klar machen können, leider.... Man wird nur irre bei...
> 
> (An manchen Sachen sind auch manche Aussiedler selbst schuld, muss man natürlich auch gestehen. Für manch einen Landsman habe ich mich auch schon schämen müssen. Die Verallgemeinerung scheint auch bei vielen Menschen auf der ganzen Welt und unabhängig von Herkunft, Religion oder was auch immer, Bestandteil des Individuums zu sein..............................
> 
> ...


----------



## christian1234 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

also ich wohn in wien und bei uns fischen auch ziemlich viele türken und jugos. der letzte aufseher der mich kontrolliert hat war selbst ein ausländer. wo soll das bitte hinführen? die sollen dorthingehen wo sie hergekommen sind.


----------



## MelaS72 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				christian1234 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich wohn in wien und bei uns fischen auch ziemlich viele türken und jugos. der letzte aufseher der mich kontrolliert hat war selbst ein ausländer. wo soll das bitte hinführen? die sollen dorthingehen wo sie hergekommen sind.


der Kontrolleur scheint dann aber jemand zu sein, der sich hier angepasst hat und die Gesetzte respektiert, denn durch seinen "Job" macht er sichtbar, dass er dieses Gesetz auch vertritt!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, ganz egal welcher Nationalität, aber alles was von jenseits der Oder kommt über einen Kamm zu scheren, ist nicht richtig.
> 
> Einige "Russen" lassen ihre leeren Wodkaflschen liegen, na und, andere von denen sammeln die auch wieder auf, weil sie selber verdreckte Ufer hassen. In der Zeit vor dem Dosenpfand, habe ich jedenfalls keinen Deutschen gesehen, der die leeren Bierdosen am Angelplatz von seinem Vorgänger aufgesammelt und mitgenommen hat.
> 
> ...



auch der Neidfaktor ist nicht zu verachten bei der Disk. & dann noch die Schlichte Tatsache  dass  die Leute öfter an ´s Wasser  gehen als Wir!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Klar! Daran liegt es immer.



nee Kalle eben nicht immer ...




aber immer öfter!


----------



## aeroplan (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ...und seinen Fang wie gewohnt fresssen will; was in keinem Gesetz verboten ist aber ja für "Deutsche" leider nicht mehr selbstverständlich ist |uhoh:



 würde mich mal interresieren wie das im "MUTTERLAND "der anglerwelt, also in england  gehandhabt wird.ob diese "großmeister"sich so ohne weiteres ihre geliebten ,und jahrelang releasten karpfen,etc so einfach "fressen"lassen,wage ich zu bezweifeln.wie kommen die mit den osteuropäischen kollegen am wasser klar??oder schützen die "ihre "karpfen nicht auch dadurch,dass ein normalsterblicher an einem vereinsgewässer erst mal durch mitglieder desselben empfohlen werden muss ehe er dort unter aufsicht sein hobby fröhnen darf? odr hat sich das auch schon alles so liberalisiert ,das eben hinz und kunz alles über die rübe hauen,was am haken hängt?:q:q:q


 gruss aeroplan


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				aeroplan schrieb:
			
		

> würde mich mal interresieren wie das im "MUTTERLAND "der anglerwelt, also in england gehandhabt wird.ob diese "großmeister"sich so ohne weiteres ihre geliebten ,und jahrelang releasten karpfen,etc so einfach "fressen"lassen,wage ich zu bezweifeln.wie kommen die mit den osteuropäischen kollegen am wasser klar??oder schützen die "ihre "karpfen nicht auch dadurch,dass ein normalsterblicher an einem vereinsgewässer erst mal durch mitglieder desselben empfohlen werden muss ehe er dort unter aufsicht sein hobby fröhnen darf? odr hat sich das auch schon alles so liberalisiert ,das eben hinz und kunz alles über die rübe hauen,was am haken hängt?:q:q:q
> 
> 
> gruss aeroplan



ich kann nur für mich und einige Kollegen schreiben die Wir 9 Monate in Daggenham verbrachten & dazu kann ich nur schreiben es war alles im "Grünen Bereich"
für UNS als AUSLÄNDER in England...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				christian1234 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich wohn in wien und bei uns fischen auch ziemlich viele türken und jugos. der letzte aufseher der mich kontrolliert hat war selbst ein ausländer. wo soll das bitte hinführen? die sollen dorthingehen wo sie hergekommen sind.



na ein Schelm wäre der, 
der hier sowas wie Ausländerfeindlichkeit heraus Lesen möchte...!


----------



## MelaS72 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

In einem ähnlichem Thread habe ich schon davon berichtet:
Letztes Jahr waren wir mit einigen Kollegen hier am Rhein bei uns angeln.
Ein Kontrolleur kam, jeder zeigte seine Papiere, der Kontrolleur dankte, wünschte einen schönen Tag und Petri und ging wieder.
Kurz darauf strömten 4 Männer, 4 Frauen und 3 Kinder in das Buhnenfeld, wo wir schon sassen. (Die benachbarten Buhnenfelder waren frei!)
Sie bauten 3 Zelte auf, die Herren stellten JEDER 4 Angelruten auf und zogen von dannen um Feuerholz zu holen.
Plötzlich brüllte eine der Frauen was, was ich nicht verstand, aber am Akzent hören konnte, dass es Osteuropäisch war.
Sie rannte zu einer der Angelruten, die sich gut bog. Nach einem kurzen Drill (wenn man das Zerren so nennen konnte) hiefte sie einen stattlichen Fisch ausm Wasser (wie machten die das? Wir sassen schon seit gut 3 Stunden ohne Biss dort)
Die Frau liess den Fang gehakt einfach dort liegen und die Angelrute daneben. Als die Herren wieder kamen fing einer von ihnen den Fisch an zu entschuppen. Ein Kollege und mein Mann gingen gucken, um zu sehen, um welchen Fisch es sich denn handelte.
Nach genauerem Hinsehen, entdeckten die beiden, dass der Fisch noch nicht einmal waidgerecht getötet, geschweigedenn überhaupt betäubt war. Das arme Vieh war bei vollem Bewusstsein!!! (Es war ein Karpfen)
Ich fand es ein wenig heftig, aber aufgrund der eindeutigen Überzahl haben wir alle es nicht gewagt was zu sagen.
Ich weiss, wir haben den Fehler gemacht, und haben nicht die Polizei gerufen, aber beim nächsten Mal mit Sicherheit!!! Wir waren einfach nur baff über diese Vorgehensweise, dass wir echt nicht dran gedacht haben und haben uns über den Kontrolleur geärgert, dem die Horde hätte eigentlich entgegen gekommen sein muss.


----------



## aeroplan (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann nur für mich und einige Kollegen schreiben die Wir 9 Monate in Daggenham verbrachten & dazu kann ich nur schreiben es war alles im "Grünen Bereich"
> für UNS als AUSLÄNDER in England...



 nehme daher an das ihr euch an die dortigen regeln,und sitten gehalten habt!?sind ja sonst ein nettes völkchen die britanier!!:q

 gruss aeroplan


----------



## MelaS72 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				aeroplan schrieb:
			
		

> nehme daher an das ihr euch an die dortigen regeln,und sitten gehalten habt!?sind ja sonst ein nettes völkchen die britanier!!:q
> 
> gruss aeroplan


Wer sich benimmt, fällt nicht negativ auf!


----------



## hecht123 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Ihr habt vollkommen Recht das Benehmen dieser Leute beim Angeln ist das letzte.Das habe ich auch schon erlebt bei uns an der Weser,oder an den Forellenteichen in der Ungebung.Bin letztes Jahr an der Weser mit meiner Frau kontrolliert worden,die Jungs aus Osteuropa 50m vor mir hat man in Ruhe gelassen.Von Kollegen in der Arbeit habe ich gehört das sie am Forellenteich unter Androhung von Prügel weg gejagt worden sind.Weil die ach so netten Osteuropäer alle Plätze unter sich aufgeteilt haben.Und was soll man diesen Leuten erklären und vor alle Dingen wie,mein Russisch und Polnisch ist nicht so gut.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				hecht123 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt vollkommen Recht das Benehmen dieser Leute beim Angeln ist das letzte.Das habe ich auch schon erlebt bei uns an der Weser,oder an den Forellenteichen in der Ungebung.Bin letztes Jahr an der Weser mit meiner Frau kontrolliert worden,die Jungs aus Osteuropa 50m vor mir hat man in Ruhe gelassen.Von Kollegen in der Arbeit habe ich gehört das sie am Forellenteich unter Androhung von Prügel weg gejagt worden sind.Weil die ach so netten Osteuropäer alle Plätze unter sich aufgeteilt haben.Und was soll man diesen Leuten erklären und vor alle Dingen wie,mein Russisch und Polnisch ist nicht so gut.



Alle verhaften ...und Ruhe iss!#d

Gute N.8 #h


----------



## MelaS72 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

ich weiss nicht, ob wir jetzt an einem Punkt angekommen sind, dass wir sämtliche Sprachen lernen müssen, um mit unseren "Mitbürgern" kommunizieren zu können #c


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Die schlimmsten fischen sogar mit lebendem Gufi!:q


----------



## duck_68 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich benimmt, fällt nicht negativ auf!




|good: |good:  

Aber leider haben einige Mitglieder dieser Bevölkerungsgruppe nicht zu deren gutem Ansehen beigetragen, oder woher kommen dann diese massiven Vorurteile?

Ich hoffe, dass sich die Gemüter über Nacht  wieder etwas abgekühlt haben und möchte mich bei einigen hier für die teilweise etwas heftigen Formulierungen entschuldigen. 

Wie es bei den Vereinsaufnahmen steht und wie es genau abläuft kann ich nicht sagen, nur soviel, in einem Verein werden nichtmal mehr Leute aus anderen Gemeinden aufgenommen, da keine Erlaubnisscheine mehr zur Verfügung stehen - also betrifft es hier eigentlich alle...

Martin


----------



## not_a_pro (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, dass das Wehr an der Lippe in Hamm mal ne gute Stelle war, aber jetzt dort angeln verboten ist, weil dort häufiger Meerforellen zu fangen sind, dann wird mir schlecht. Die ist ganzjährig geschont, und nen Russe hat eine abgestochen und wurde dabei erwischt, jetzt darf wegen dem asi da keiner mehr angeln.


----------



## kea (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Wohin fahrt ihr in den Urlaub?
Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als deutsche Urlaubergruppen im Ausland. Es scheint so, als hätten wir deutsche den Integrationsgedanken noch immer nicht verstanden. Solange wir Vorteile daraus ziehen (tanken in Polen, Kaffe aus den Niederlanden ...) ist das völlig OK, aber mal einen Kontakt zu jemanden aufbauen, der an MEINEM Hausgewässer fischt? (Und, wem gehört das Gewässer? Solange wir nur eine Fischereierlaubniskarte haben, sind wir dort auch nur Gäste!!!) Das soll kein Freispruch gegen die teilweise völlig waidfremden Fischpraktiken sein, aber es gibt nicht DIE Osteuropäer, genauso wenig wie es DIE Deutschen gibt. Es handelt sich immer um einzelne Personen. Viele wissen es nicht besser und wen man es erklärt, funktioniert es auch. Lediglich ein paar Spezialisten sind dabei, die sich auch danach nicht an die Vorschriften halten wollen. Diese sind dann ein Fall für die WaSchPo. Trotzdem habe ich bisher noch wesentlich mehr Ärger mit deutschen Anglern gehabt, als mit Gastanglern. Es ist einfach zum kotzen, mit welcher Arroganz manche, mit Feinripp-Unterhemden und Kippe im Mundwinkel bewaffnete, "Kollegen" meinen, sie seien Eigner des Gewässers und IHR Angelplatz ist ihnen schon vom Opa vererbt worden. Oder besoffene Jugendgruppen, die alles kurz und klein schlagen, was nicht extra idiotensicher  angebracht wurde. Angefangen von Bootsstegen, über Hinweisschilder bis hin zu Autos auf den Parkplätzen. Komisch nur, das es "deutsche" Jugendliche sind. Ich habe sehr viel Kontakte in die ganze Welt, teilweise schon als Student geknüpft, teilweise durch Urlaube und durch meinen Beruf. Genau so, wie es in jeder Gesellschaft einzelne Personen sind, die auffallen, gibt es nicht so etwas wie eine Gruppenhaft. Und noch was, bei uns im Verein sind es gerade die Deutschen, die nicht ihre Beiträge zahlen, die Fangstatistiken nicht einreichen und die tollsten Ausreden dafür erfinden.
Vieleicht sollte es sowas wie ein Jahr Pflichtaufenthalt im Ausland nach der Schule geben. Das würde das Verständnis für andere Kulturen wecken und man bekommt deutlich vorgeführt, das wir überall auf der Welt auch nur Ausländer sind.


----------



## esox_105 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				lagerfehltrolle schrieb:
			
		

> Die schlimmsten fischen sogar mit lebendem Gufi!:q


 

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: , |good: .


----------



## Wasserpatscher (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				indefischer schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte Woche hab ich einen polnischen Schwarzangler an MEINEM Hausgewässer "erwischt". Ich hab mich mit dem jungen Mann meines Alters echt nett unterhalten. Nachdem ich mich entschuldigt hatte, ihm das angeln zu verbieten, war er total dankbar, dass ich keine Anzeige erstatte. Ich glaube nicht dass er nochmal kommt.
> In Zukunft werden wir mit diesen Anglern leben müssen. Je eher wir diese "auf Spur" kriegen desto besser - und das geht nur durch offene Gespräche. OK, gewaltbereite Kameraden sollte man sofort anzeigen, aber das wär für mich der letzte Schritt...
> Viele Grüße
> indefischer


 
Damit hast Du mehr erreicht als die vielen Leute von beiden Seiten, die immer nur die gleiche Platte auflegen...


----------



## Raabiat (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

au, hier hat sich ja ganz schön was entwickelt. Hier nochmal nen Aufguss zu machen wird wohl falsch sein obwohl ich auch zu dem ein oder anderen Punkt gern was sagen würde (insbesondere zum Ton|kopfkrat). Aber egal! War interessant hier mal einige Meinungen lesen zu können.

Ich bin kein Feind aller Ausländer und genausowenig ein Freund aller Deutschen. Wenn ich irgendwo zu Gast bin (und das bin ich auch dort noch, wo man mir einen einheimischen Pass geschenkt/gegeben/verkauft hat) dann benehm ich mich dort so, wie ich es zu Hause auch von meinen Gästen erwarten würde. Anpassung in fremden Gefilden ist das Schlagwort.

Da nicht jeder mit so einem Selbstverständnis gesegnet ist, gibt es hier und da und auch einmal vermehrt einige Ausreißer. Die gab es immer, die wird es immer geben und das Thema hier wird immer aktuell bleiben.

Da wird auch kein Einbürgerungstest helfen, denn den würde auch ein Großteil unserer eigenen Landsleute nicht bestehen!
Achja, nach Studie der einer britischen Universität sind wir deutschen die schlauesten Europäer. Knapp vor den Niederländern und Polen.

Noch ne kurze Geschichte: Der gute Nokolai aus Weissrussland war damals als Waisenkind einige Sommer zu Gast bei meinen Eltern (das war so eine Art Austauschprogramm). Der hat viel von seiner Kultur gezeigt und mitgebracht (Gott sei Dank) und was ich bemerkenswerter fand, er wollte viel mehr von unserer Kultur wissen und lernen. Er hat sich angestrengt sich zu integrieren. Heute lebt er in Frankfurt (Hessen), spricht hervorragend Deutsch (alle Schimpfworte kennt er von mir) und ist wahrscheinlich ein besserer Deutscher als manch hier geborener. Und!!!!! Für ihn ist es trotz deutschem Pass keine Selbstverständlichkeit hier leben zu dürfen und deshalb bemüht er sich heut noch jeden Tag.


----------



## hd-treiber (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Ist schon komisch, was hier in manchen Threads für Assoziationen herbeigeführt werden. Alles führt aber scheinbar dahin, dass man eher Verständnis z.T. unwaidmännisches Angeln zeigen sollte?

Nein, es geht dann wohl noch weiter, dass man hier seine Erfahrungen auf diesem Gebiet nicht ohne die Entgegnung auf das ach so schlimme Verhalten der Deutschen im Ausland erwähnen kann. Soll heißen: Nu mach mal nicht solch eine Welle hier, wenn ein "Ausländer" (oder auch ein dafürgehaltener) sich beim Angeln wie die Axt im Walde benimmt, Deutsche sind auch nicht besser, ob beim Angeln oder woanders...

Was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen will, ist, dass man doch wohl seine Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet hier zum Ausdruck bringen können sollte, ohne dass man gleich in die ausländerfeindliche Ecke geschoben zu werden. 

Fakt ist doch, dass es überall schwarze Schafe gibt, egal welcher Nationalität. 

Wenn ich im Ausland oder in fremden Revieren Angeln will, mache ich mich auch *vorher *über die Regelungen und Gegebenheiten kundig. |wavey:


----------



## MelaS72 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> au, hier hat sich ja ganz schön was entwickelt. Hier nochmal nen Aufguss zu machen wird wohl falsch sein obwohl ich auch zu dem ein oder anderen Punkt gern was sagen würde (insbesondere zum Ton|kopfkrat). Aber egal! War interessant hier mal einige Meinungen lesen zu können.
> 
> Ich bin kein Feind aller Ausländer und genausowenig ein Freund aller Deutschen. Wenn ich irgendwo zu Gast bin (und das bin ich auch dort noch, wo man mir einen einheimischen Pass geschenkt/gegeben/verkauft hat) dann benehm ich mich dort so, wie ich es zu Hause auch von meinen Gästen erwarten würde. Anpassung in fremden Gefilden ist das Schlagwort.
> 
> ...


|good: |good: |good:


----------



## Veit (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Höchste Zeit, dass die Einbürgerungstests mal eingeführt werden, am besten auch mehr auf den Umgang mit Natur und Tieren bezogen, denn manches ist echt zum :v  vorallem die Geschichte von mela.
Wer sich als Ausländer vernünftig am Wasser benimmt - und ich wiederhole nochmals, dass es da durchaus einige gibt - hat da ja nix zu befürchten.


----------



## dacor (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Problem ist bei uns ebenfalls bekannt. Manche Vereine nehmen daher "vorsorglich" keine Osteuropäer mehr auf... Begründung: "Aufnahmestopp"!!
> 
> 
> Martin#h



das ist die richtige methode die osteuropaeischen angler zu intergrieren und ihnen unser "waidgerechtes" verhalten am wasser naeher zu bringen...
ich bin mir sicher, dass man sich eher an gesetze haelt, wenn man von angelvereinen ausgeschlossen wird.


----------



## Aali-Barba (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Ich lese gerade erst Melas "Rhein-Erlebnis" und muss sagen, dass mich das wirklich nicht einmal mehr wundert.


----------



## dacor (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				kea schrieb:
			
		

> Wohin fahrt ihr in den Urlaub?
> Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als deutsche Urlaubergruppen im Ausland. Es scheint so, als hätten wir deutsche den Integrationsgedanken noch immer nicht verstanden. Solange wir Vorteile daraus ziehen (tanken in Polen, Kaffe aus den Niederlanden ...) ist das völlig OK, aber mal einen Kontakt zu jemanden aufbauen, der an MEINEM Hausgewässer fischt? (Und, wem gehört das Gewässer? Solange wir nur eine Fischereierlaubniskarte haben, sind wir dort auch nur Gäste!!!) Das soll kein Freispruch gegen die teilweise völlig waidfremden Fischpraktiken sein, aber es gibt nicht DIE Osteuropäer, genauso wenig wie es DIE Deutschen gibt. Es handelt sich immer um einzelne Personen. Viele wissen es nicht besser und wen man es erklärt, funktioniert es auch. Lediglich ein paar Spezialisten sind dabei, die sich auch danach nicht an die Vorschriften halten wollen. Diese sind dann ein Fall für die WaSchPo. Trotzdem habe ich bisher noch wesentlich mehr Ärger mit deutschen Anglern gehabt, als mit Gastanglern. Es ist einfach zum kotzen, mit welcher Arroganz manche, mit Feinripp-Unterhemden und Kippe im Mundwinkel bewaffnete, "Kollegen" meinen, sie seien Eigner des Gewässers und IHR Angelplatz ist ihnen schon vom Opa vererbt worden. Oder besoffene Jugendgruppen, die alles kurz und klein schlagen, was nicht extra idiotensicher  angebracht wurde. Angefangen von Bootsstegen, über Hinweisschilder bis hin zu Autos auf den Parkplätzen. Komisch nur, das es "deutsche" Jugendliche sind. Ich habe sehr viel Kontakte in die ganze Welt, teilweise schon als Student geknüpft, teilweise durch Urlaube und durch meinen Beruf. Genau so, wie es in jeder Gesellschaft einzelne Personen sind, die auffallen, gibt es nicht so etwas wie eine Gruppenhaft. Und noch was, bei uns im Verein sind es gerade die Deutschen, die nicht ihre Beiträge zahlen, die Fangstatistiken nicht einreichen und die tollsten Ausreden dafür erfinden.
> Vieleicht sollte es sowas wie ein Jahr Pflichtaufenthalt im Ausland nach der Schule geben. Das würde das Verständnis für andere Kulturen wecken und man bekommt deutlich vorgeführt, das wir überall auf der Welt auch nur Ausländer sind.


|good: |good:


----------



## Aali-Barba (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				kea schrieb:
			
		

> Wohin fahrt ihr in den Urlaub?
> Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als deutsche Urlaubergruppen im Ausland.


 
Sitzt Du nicht selber mit dieser Behauotung genau dem auf, was Du im anschließenden Beitrag mit umgekehrten Vorzeichen weit von Dir weisen willst?


----------



## Kölschfan (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Moin, da ich dieses Problem auch fast tgl. sehe habe ich mir überlegt ob es Sinn machen würde Angelgeräte und Zubehör nur noch gegen Vorlage des Angelscheins bzw. der Fischereiberechtigung zu verkaufen ähnlich dem wie ein Waffenhändler nur Waffen gegen Vorlage eines Waffenscheins verkaufen darf. |kopfkrat 

Aber ob sich dies in die Praxis umsetzen ließe wage ich zu bezweifeln siehe Ebay ect.


----------



## noose (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Dann kannst du wenn du nen Laden hast glaub ich gleich zu machen.

Du würdest etliche Norwegenangler, die in Deutschland keinen Schein haben mit ausschliessen.


----------



## Raabiat (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@Veit
ich wollte nicht ausdrücken das ich den Einbürgerungstest für richtig halte!
Ganz im Gegenteil, ich halte ihn für grundsätzlich verkehrt!
In so einem Test ist einfaches Wikipedia-Wissen gefragt und nicht Integrationsbereitschaft, Identifizierung mit Gesetzen und was noch alles an Grundvoraussetzungen vorhanden sein sollte. (mein Tipp: 1/3 aller Deutschen würde diesen Test nicht bestehen)

Es gibt in meinen Augen keinen wirklich guten Ansatzpunkt um das hier geschilderte Problem zu lösen. Einzig: die Integration ALLER Angler in das Vereinsleben und der Versuch, Gesetze beispielhaft vor denen zu vertreten. Aber selbst dieser Ansatzpunkt ist zum scheitern verdammt, wenn der Wille fehlt.

Integration und Integrationsbereitschaft sind die Knackpunkte. #c 

Ganz davon abgesehen ist die Vertretung von Gesetzen ein eigener (Streit-)Punkt. Polizei kann kurzfristig helfen, sorgt aber nur für eine Verlagerung des eigentlichen Problems an eine andere (Angel-) Stelle.


----------



## noose (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Auch ein Interessanter Link zu dem Thema


----------



## Kölschfan (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kannst du wenn du nen Laden hast glaub ich gleich zu machen.
> 
> Du würdest etliche Norwegenangler, die in Deutschland keinen Schein haben mit ausschliessen.


 

Na, dann eine europaweite Regelung. So dass jeder egal in welchem Land ausgestellte Schein bzw Lizenz genügen würde. 
Wird doch sonst jeder Scheiss von der EU reglementiert.


----------



## noose (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Kölschfan schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann eine europaweite Regelung. So dass jeder egal in welchem Land ausgestellte Schein bzw Lizenz genügen würde.
> Wird doch sonst jeder Scheiss von der EU reglementiert.



Nee Du bitte NICHT alles Reglementieren, davon haben wir mehr als genug.

Sei froh wenn du nen Laden hast, das die Leute nicht irgentwas vorlegen müssen bevor sie was kaufen können. Du würdest deinen Kundenkreis weit einschränken.

Wenn man ne Amtliche Erlaubnis braucht um Regenwürmer zu kaufen ....da...da fehlen mir die Worte#q


----------



## Kölschfan (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Ne, ne, ne. Ich hab keinen Laden. War halt nur mal so eine Idee von mir und nem Kollegen wie man das "Wilde Angeln" einschränken könnte. Die Bilder aus deinem LINK kommen mir nämlich sehr bekannt vor.
Außerdem sollte der Kundenkreis eines Angelgeschäftes doch auch eigentlich aus Anglern bestehen. Wer Würmer für sein Haustier braucht könnte auch ins Zoogeschäft gehen. Aber das muss man ja nicht gleich auf Würmer beziehen, da man sich die ja auch selber buddeln könnte. Aber Angeln, Rollen, Schnur usw.


----------



## Veit (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@ rabiaat: Naja, mein Posting war ja nicht auf deinen Beitrag bezogen, jedoch finde ich den Idee mit den Einbürgerungstests schon gut, aber ich gebe dir insofern Recht, dass sie inhaltlich noch verbesserungswürdig sind.
Denke aber diese Diskussion weicht zusehr vom eigentlichen Thema ab und wir sollten sie darum an dieser Stelle nicht weiterführen.


----------



## noose (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Kölschfan schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bilder aus deinem LINK kommen mir nämlich sehr bekannt vor.


Zu solchen Links kommt man wenn man Deutschrussen & Angeln bei google eingibt, ist kein scheiss probierts aus...
Kommt nicht von mir, beschwert euch bei Googel #h


----------



## Yoshi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Da will ich auch meinen Senf zu geben:
Ich fische z.B. regelmäßig auf den Kanaren (vom Ufer) und habe mich als gewissenhafter Deutscher  natürlich schon damals genau über die Vorschriften dort informiert. O.k. es gibt dort zwar keine Schonzeiten bzw. Schonmaße (zumindest konnte mir keiner welche nennen), aber man benötigt doch zumindest einen Angelschein. Angeln am Strand ist ebenfalls verboten. Die einzigen jedoch die ich kenne und die auch tatsächlich einen Schein besitzen ist ein anderer Angler aus Österreich und ich.
Auf der Polizeiwache hat man mich damals schon ganz komisch angeschaut und gemeint, dass man bei Touristen sowieso beide Augen zudrückt. Trotzdem habe ich mir einen Schein besorgt. Da ich einigermaßen Spanisch spreche, konnte ich mich auch mit den einheimischen Anglern unterhalten, die konnten darüber nur lachen. Die die ich gefragt habe, hatten alle keinen Schein. Die Leute fischen auch selbstverständlich vom Strand und jagen teilweise auch mit der Harpune (auch verboten), aber o.k. es ist ihr Land, da mische ich mich nicht ein. Ist eben, was mich betrifft, letztendlich eine Erziehungssache und eine Frage des Respektes gegenüber des anderen Landes und der dort geltenden Gesetzte.

Grüsse
Yoshi


----------



## Sandpiper (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Tja, da scheint es wohl den meisten Leuten hier genausozugehen wie uns.
Wir haben auch so´ "Sportsfreunde" in unserem Verein.
Es ist wirklich so: Alles, aber ausnahmslos alles wird abgeschlagen und auf Nachfrage kriegste dann zu hören, dass die Sippe ziemlich groß sei.
Ich brauch Euch sicher nicht zu sagen, wer am lautesten nach mehr Besatz schreit.


Und ein Wort noch an die Taiga-Robin Hoods in diesem Thread:

Diese Diskussion auch nur in die Nähe von Fremdenfeindlichkeit zu bringen ist eine Frechheit.
Meine Augen trügen mich nicht und abgesehen von kleinen Teilen Hessens und Bayerns scheinen unsere zugewanderten Landsleute alle vom Stamme "Nimm" zusein.
Vom waidmännischen Verhalten und Respekt vor der Kreatur gibts meiner Erfahrung nach jedenfalls nix zu begucken.


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				kea schrieb:
			
		

> Wohin fahrt ihr in den Urlaub?
> Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als deutsche Urlaubergruppen im Ausland. Es scheint so, als hätten wir deutsche den Integrationsgedanken noch immer nicht verstanden. Solange wir Vorteile daraus ziehen (tanken in Polen, Kaffe aus den Niederlanden ...) ist das völlig OK, aber mal einen Kontakt zu jemanden aufbauen, der an MEINEM Hausgewässer fischt? (Und, wem gehört das Gewässer? Solange wir nur eine Fischereierlaubniskarte haben, sind wir dort auch nur Gäste!!!) Das soll kein Freispruch gegen die teilweise völlig waidfremden Fischpraktiken sein, aber es gibt nicht DIE Osteuropäer, genauso wenig wie es DIE Deutschen gibt. Es handelt sich immer um einzelne Personen. Viele wissen es nicht besser und wen man es erklärt, funktioniert es auch. Lediglich ein paar Spezialisten sind dabei, die sich auch danach nicht an die Vorschriften halten wollen. Diese sind dann ein Fall für die WaSchPo. Trotzdem habe ich bisher noch wesentlich mehr Ärger mit deutschen Anglern gehabt, als mit Gastanglern. Es ist einfach zum kotzen, mit welcher Arroganz manche, mit Feinripp-Unterhemden und Kippe im Mundwinkel bewaffnete, "Kollegen" meinen, sie seien Eigner des Gewässers und IHR Angelplatz ist ihnen schon vom Opa vererbt worden. Oder besoffene Jugendgruppen, die alles kurz und klein schlagen, was nicht extra idiotensicher angebracht wurde. Angefangen von Bootsstegen, über Hinweisschilder bis hin zu Autos auf den Parkplätzen. Komisch nur, das es "deutsche" Jugendliche sind. Ich habe sehr viel Kontakte in die ganze Welt, teilweise schon als Student geknüpft, teilweise durch Urlaube und durch meinen Beruf. Genau so, wie es in jeder Gesellschaft einzelne Personen sind, die auffallen, gibt es nicht so etwas wie eine Gruppenhaft. Und noch was, bei uns im Verein sind es gerade die Deutschen, die nicht ihre Beiträge zahlen, die Fangstatistiken nicht einreichen und die tollsten Ausreden dafür erfinden.
> Vieleicht sollte es sowas wie ein Jahr Pflichtaufenthalt im Ausland nach der Schule geben. Das würde das Verständnis für andere Kulturen wecken und man bekommt deutlich vorgeführt, das wir überall auf der Welt auch nur Ausländer sind.


|good: #r


----------



## Hummer (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@Sandpiper



> also ich wohn in wien und bei uns fischen auch ziemlich viele türken und jugos. der letzte aufseher der mich kontrolliert hat war selbst ein ausländer. wo soll das bitte hinführen? die sollen dorthingehen wo sie hergekommen sind.



Solche Aussagen wie von Christian 1234 sind eindeutig fremdenfeindlich. Und so etwas wollen wir im AB nicht lesen. Es sollte möglich sein, solche heiklen Themen ohne Rassismus und Verallgemeinerungen zu diskutieren.

@Christian 1234
Christian, halte Dich diesbezüglich in Zukunft etwas zurück, sonst gibt es eine Verwarnung bzw Sperre.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kollega,
> 
> nur zu Deiner Info und für die Allgemeinbildung #h
> 
> Es handelt sich bei dieser Gattung um *deutsche* Staatsbürger  #d




Jo geht doch :m 

Geht es Dir jetzt um solch ein Pimpelkram? Fakt ist, dass es (man sehe mal die Anzahl der "Beschwerdeposts") das die Jungs sich einfach nicht vorbildlich bis schädlich verhalten! Punkt

Ob Du nun Osteuropäer, Deutschrussen oder was auch immer sagst beschwichtigt doch nicht die Tatsachen oder?


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

"Das würde das Verständnis für andere Kulturen wecken und man bekommt deutlich vorgeführt, das wir überall auf der Welt auch nur Ausländer sind."


Komisch ich dachte immer ich muss mich als Fremder den Gastgebern/Aufnehmenden anpassen? *OK *mal sehen was der türkische Vater diesen Sommer mit mir macht wenn ich im Urlaub seine Tochter anbagger


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> ...manchmal ist es einfach nur der Neid von einigen Deutschen Anglern über den Fangerfolg von den Spätaussiedlern die doch manchmal mit recht primitiven Gerät angeln, der zu solchen Aussagen führt.


 
Genau das isses,du hast mir das Wort aus dem Mund genommen!
Besser häts ich nicht formulieren können.

Gruß Tim#h


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Jo geht doch :m
> 
> Geht es Dir jetzt um solch ein Pimpelkram? Fakt ist, dass es (man sehe mal die Anzahl der "Beschwerdeposts") das die Jungs sich einfach nicht vorbildlich bis schädlich verhalten! Punkt
> 
> Ob Du nun Osteuropäer, Deutschrussen oder was auch immer sagst beschwichtigt doch nicht die Tatsachen oder?


Nein!!! Du musst einfach nur sagen, dass irgendwelche Arschlöcher oftmals ******* bauen und nicht auf deren Herkunft anspielen. Wenn es Dir und mir auch nicht passt was manche so treiben, ist es doch die billigste Art und Weise es auf die Nationalität oder Herkunft zu schieben.

Ich unterscheide nur zwischen ********* und korrekt aber nicht nach der Herkunft eines Menschen. #h

Ach ja, bitte vergebt mir meine Wortwahl aber anders ist dies wohl kaum in Worte zu fassen |licht


----------



## powermike1977 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

cooler thread!
also wer in punkto angeln tips braucht ist im board gut aufgehoben...aber wo bekomme ich denn jetzt einen tip für einen von selbst laufenden thread her, der die gemüter hoch, und die anzahl postings noch höher treibt ohne dass mich das thema wirklich interessiert, man noch nicht genug drüber gesprochen hat...ich meine-ach ihr wisst schon was ich meine!
prost!


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Nein!!! Du musst einfach nur sagen, dass irgendwelche Arschlöcher oftmals ******* bauen und nicht auf deren Herkunft anspielen. Wenn es Dir und mir auch nicht passt was manche so treiben, ist es doch die billigste Art und Weise es auf die Nationalität oder Herkunft zu schieben.
> 
> Ich unterscheide nur zwischen ********* und korrekt aber nicht nach der Herkunft eines Menschen. #h
> 
> Ach ja, bitte vergebt mir meine Wortwahl aber anders ist dies wohl kaum in Worte zu fassen |licht



Jupp da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu!

Der Punkt ist nur das sich die "Vorfälle" bei solchen Gruppen mit dem bekannten geschichlichen Hintergund stark häufen.

Das liegt zweifelsfrei an der national vermittelten Grundeinstellung. 
Die aber durch die neue Situation (anderes Land) keine Entschuldigung ist!


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu!
> 
> Der Punkt ist nur das sich die "Vorfälle" bei solchen Gruppen mit dem bekannten geschichlichen Hintergund stark häufen.
> 
> ...


...dann schreib doch mal schnell nach *Berlin*, was die Dir dazu zu erzählen haben #h


----------



## wodibo (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, bitte vergebt mir meine Wortwahl aber anders ist dies wohl kaum in Worte zu fassen |licht



Nein das wird nicht vergeben und ich fordere Dich letztmalig auf Deine Wortwahl entsprechend den Boardgepflogenheiten zu wählen.
Ander können es doch auch. Mit Deiner Fäkalsprache schindest Du jedenfalls keinen Eindruck.


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Nein das wird nicht vergeben und ich fordere Dich letztmalig auf Deine Wortwahl entsprechend den Boardgepflogenheiten zu wählen.
> Ander können es doch auch. Mit Deiner Fäkalsprache schindest Du jedenfalls keinen Eindruck.


Die Wortwahl war eigentlich *Pro* gemeint und nicht Contra aber es lesen ja auch noch andere...


----------



## carpi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Hi
hmz also ich denke diese Probleme treten überall in Unterschiedlichem Maße auf und meist hängt es wirklich einfach an aussiedelern.. eben wegen Sprachproblemen oder Gewohnheiten aber wer sich hier dadrüber aufregt sollt sich einfach sein Handy schnappen und die Polizei antanzen lassen! Das hatt ich schonmal gesagt und wenn ihr was dagegen tun wollt dann ist das die einfachste Möglichkeit.. ighr könnt ja einfach vorbei gehen und anrufen da kommen die garnicht auf euch.. wenn man sowas sieht.. direkt Polizei fragen ob sie auf Verdacht kontrollieren!
Von den "normalen" Kontrollen lassen die sich nich bremsem ich wurd auch noch nie Kontrolliert!
Zu den Nationalitäten will ich noch sagen, dass einfach die Mehrzahl der schwarzen Schafe Ausländer sind.. natürlich gibts da auch nette Ausnahmen aber im Großen und ganzen ist es einfach so!!


----------



## Phoenix-mk (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Ich sag nur ein dickes blaues auge reicht mir!
seitdem nur noch mit Polizei!
In Sachen Waidgerecht und Schonzeit und Mindestmaß sind osteuropäer unserem "Standard" nicht angepasst! Wollen sich aber wohl auch in solcher hinsicht nicht integrieren!
bei uns gibt es solche schwarzen schafe zuhauf! (75% osteuropäer )
ein Beispiel: Etwas älterer osteuropäer an einer Flachwasserzone und neben ihm drei große Blaue Säcke mit Fisch!
Fische wurden weder betäubt noch getötet.
Einfach in den Sack geschmissen und gut war es für ihn!
Innereien sind natürlich schön in denn See geflogen! 
zum:v sowas!
Polizei wurde natürlich eingeschalltet!


Das jemand mal etwas am Platz verlieren kann ist nicht schön aber kaum vermeidbar!
Aber wenn müll zuhauf zurückgelassen wird dann könnte ich |smash: |krach: !


----------



## hans albers (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@hummer,...
danke , dass wollte ich auch gerade mailen..solche 
aussagen wie von christian 1234
 haben im AB nichts verloren..
ansonsten  kann ich nur sagen
verallgemeinerungen bringen nichts,..
für mich gibts es nicht"die" osteuropäer"
oder "die" schlechten und "die guten"...,
man solllte solche rabiat angelei verurteilen,
aber ohne vorurteile,
ich meine , wie einige meiner vor-postings,
schwarze schafe gibt s überall(leider),
vielleicht hilft bei einigen ein kritisches ansprechen,.
(soweit man sich nicht um seine nase sorgen machen muss)
ansonsten hilft hier nur en polizeiliches verbot,
denn solche leute habens denn auch nicht anders verdient.

greetz
hans


----------



## Ritschfisch (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

*Es sind nicht nur Vorurteile !*

Das schlimmste was ich erleben durfte war so gegen 5 Uhr Morgends. Als ich zum fischen an meine vorgeplant Stelle kam war diese im weiten Umfeld mit ca fünf Ruten besetzt, alle Schwimmer waren zur Uferlinie hingetrieben oder hingen an Steinen fest,von Anglern keine Spur.Nach inaugenscheinnahme des
Unrates der locker eine Mülltonne füllen konnte fand ich eine kleine zum Teil mit Wasser gefüllte Plastiktüte mit*zwei Stück fast verendeten Karauschen*.
|gr: 
Nach dem ich in einiger Entfernung meine Angelstelle bezogen hatte , wollte ich natürlich wissen , wer zu so etwas fähig ist.
Nach etwa eine halben Stunde kamen zwei Personen laut grölend mit einem kleinen Schlauchboot angefahren.
Die Korrespondenz war sehr kurz ich wurde sofort massiv angegriffen und des Diebstahls bezichtigt , weil ich die Karauschen natürlich ins Wasser zurückgesetzt hatte.
Da die Situation sehr angespannt war wies ich mich mit meiner zufällig beigeführten Handwerkskarte als Fischereiaufseher aus, was zur Folge hatte, das beide sofort die Flucht ergriffen. ( Bei Deutschen Anglern wäre das wohl schiefgegangen. ) 
Sollt man nur wegsehen , oder sollte man auch ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste
auf Misstände hinweisen ????|kopfkrat 
Für Außenstehende , die diesen Unrat finden , sind es aber immer nur *die Angler*. Wie soll man sich Verhalten???

Gruß
Ritschfisch


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Zur Völkerverständigung unter Anglern #h

http://www.freitag.de/2004/39/04391901.php

http://www.sw.fh-koeln.de/Lernwerkstatt/familie/traditionen_t.htm

http://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Ade-DE%3Aofficial_s&hl=de&q=russlanddeutsche+angeln&lr=&btnG=Google-Suche


----------



## angler0507 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Ich denke einfach, einigen hier würde es ganz gut tun, mal für längere Zeit im Ausland zu leben. Gerade als Deutscher bekommt man da so richtig schön aufs Auge gedrückt, wie es ist, wegen anderer sich peinlichst aufführender Landsleute ständig pauschal verurteilt und angefeindet zu werden. Nach dem Motto "Ihr Saudeutschen ("Dräcksschwoobe") seid doch alle…" Stimmt nachdenklich, mal selbst "einer von diesen Ausländerm" zu sein…
So reden übrigens die meisten Auslanddeutschen und die wenigsten "Auf Ausländerschimpfer" haben wirkliche Auslandserfahrung.
In diesem Sinne.


----------



## EgoZocker (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				hecht123 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Kollegen in der Arbeit habe ich gehört das sie am Forellenteich unter Androhung von Prügel weg gejagt worden sind.Weil die ach so netten Osteuropäer alle Plätze unter sich aufgeteilt haben.Und was soll man diesen Leuten erklären und vor alle Dingen wie,mein Russisch und Polnisch ist nicht so gut.



Nur so nebenbei, aber Polen gehört zu Mitteleuropa, was die meisten hier wohl ignorieren oder gar nicht wissen :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				angler0507 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke einfach, einigen hier würde es ganz gut tun, mal für längere Zeit im Ausland zu leben. Gerade als Deutscher bekommt man da so richtig schön aufs Auge gedrückt, wie es ist, wegen anderer sich peinlichst aufführender Landsleute ständig pauschal verurteilt und angefeindet zu werden. Nach dem Motto "Ihr Saudeutschen ("Dräcksschwoobe") seid doch alle…" Stimmt nachdenklich, mal selbst "einer von diesen Ausländerm" zu sein…
> So reden übrigens die meisten Auslanddeutschen und die wenigsten "Auf Ausländerschimpfer" haben wirkliche Auslandserfahrung.
> In diesem Sinne.



Jeder ist seines eigenes Glückes Schmied! 

Wenn es mir irgendwo nicht gefällt dann geh ich halt nicht hin oder?


----------



## angler0507 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder ist seines eigenes Glückes Schmied!
> 
> Wenn es mir irgendwo nicht gefällt dann geh ich halt nicht hin oder?



Ich sehe schon, du hast genau verstanden was ich meine|rolleyes


----------



## T.Racer666 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Hier hat sich ja ganz schön viel getan seit heute Nacht. 10 Seiten#r .
Lese mich dann jetzt erst mal dadurch.
Bis später dann


----------



## Dieter1952 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

_Unsere Osteuropäer, vor dem Fall des eisernen Vorhangs, waren früher die Pottis. Was Pottis sind? Alle mit Kennzeichen GE,RE,DO,BOT,RE,UN usw.Gefürchtet an allen Gewässern. Da staunt Ihr was? Ich sehe schon das Entsetzen in euren Augen. Vorurteile?...Natürlich sind das Vorurteile...Wollte mich hier eigentlich nicht beteiligen, aber was hier teilweise geschrieben wird halte ich für unerträglich._


----------



## plattform7 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Ui, hier hat sich ja was getan... Da ich mich ja als einziger "Übeltäter" q )hier geoutet habe, werde ich wohl das eine oder andere kommentieren wollen. Gehen wir mal alles nach einander durch :q :



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Inzwischen wird von den Behörden übrigens schon davon abgeraten, Osteuropäische Angler überhaupt nich zu kontrollieren, da bereits mehrfach Fischereiaufseher bedroht oder gar zusammen geschlagen wurden, weil man die aufgrund von Vergehen angesprochen hat.


Das ist ja genau das, was ich vorhin schon gesagt habe. Das kann doch irgendwo nicht sein oder? Wenn unsere (ich sage mal unsere, ich habe mich nun mal mit dem Land Deutschland identifiziert und fühle mich persönlich wie einer, unabhängig davon, ob´s anderen gefällt oder nicht  ) Staatsmacht nichts gegen einen mit Stock und Faden angelnden Vollspako machen kann, dann stimmt das doch einen traurig oder nicht? Was machen wir, wenn wir irgendwann man wirklich bedroht werden? Alle haben Schiss, kommt schon Leute, das ist doch irgendwo ein Witz. Keiner soll den Helden Spielen, aber ein Anruf genügt und ist zu 99% anonym ausführbar.



			
				hd-treiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon komisch, was hier in manchen Threads für Assoziationen herbeigeführt werden. Alles führt aber scheinbar dahin, dass man eher Verständnis z.T. unwaidmännisches Angeln zeigen sollte?...


Das ist auf kein Fall eine Entschuldigung, die, die sagen, wenn man hier lebt, soll sich auch anpassen, haben vollkommen Recht. Das es sehrt viele gibt, die sich nicht anpassen wollen, ist auch Fakt, das will ich nicht abstreiten, finde ich auch sehr traurig. Hier sollte allerding auch die Politik durchgreifen. Wer Sch**ße baut, fliegt raus, so einfach ist das. Man soll den Leuten von mir aus Bewährungsauflagen für eine bestimmte Zeit auferlegen, habe ich nichts gegen. Leider stimmen mich dabei nur etwas heftigere Aussagen, wie von Torsk z.B. bißchen traurig. Es zeigt einfach eine absolute Planlosigkeit, warum "die" überhaupt hier sind. Ich hatte auch schon öffters mal solche Gespräche, aber es scheint viele einfach nicht zu interessieren (ist übrigens auch ihr gutes Recht), deshalb habe ich irgendwann mal aufgegeben, das genauer zu erklähren. Ich sage dir nur eins Torsk. "Dort" habe ich bis zu meinem 17ten Lebensjahr gelebt und die ganze Zeit war ich dort ein "Fascho", ein "Hitler-Deutscher" und wurde öffters mit erhobener rechter Hand begrüßt, weil ich von meiner Geburt an, in meinen Papieren die Nationalität Deutsch drin stehen hatte, weil ich Weihnachten mit meinen Eltern am 24. Dezember gefeiert habe, weil mein Opa nicht in den Krieg ziehen wollte und dafür unter Stalin in einem Arbeitslager viele Jahre seines Lebens verbracht hat und und und... Hier bin ich ein "Russe" und passe wieder nicht in das Schema... Manchmal fühlt man sich wie in einer Sackgasse, weißte?.... Wo soll man hin, um als "Teil" des Ganzen angesehen zu werden? |kopfkrat Naja, wie ´gesagt, ich habe mich daran gewöhnt, auch von Leuten angesprochen zu werden, die keine blasse Ahnung davon haben, *wie* und *warum* ich nach Deutschland gekommen bin.



			
				Franzl schrieb:
			
		

> Und solange immer wieder Leute meinen jegliche Wortmeldung gegenüber Aussiedlern oder Asylbewerbern im Zusammenhang mit den Misständen die es nunmal definitiv gibt, in die rassistische Ecke stellen zu müssen wird das alles bestimmt nicht einfacher.


Abolut richtig! Auf die Missstände muss man aufmerksam machen, man muss nur versuchen, nicht die Menge zu polarisieren, die Disskursion soll dazu dienen, mögliche Ursachen und Lösungen für die Probleme zu finden und nicht die Fronten noch weiter zu erhärten. Die, die ihre negativen Erfahrungen berichten, haben vollen Recht darauf und dürfen nicht in eine fremdenfeindliche Ecke gestellt werden. Man muss es nur so versuchen zu schildern, dass manch Einer sich nicht beleidigt fühlt und solche Stammtischparollen, wie "Die müssen dahin gehen, wo die her kommen" sind sicherlich unter aller Sau und haben hier im AB nichts zu suchen.



			
				Christian 1234 schrieb:
			
		

> der letzte aufseher der mich kontrolliert hat war selbst ein ausländer. wo soll das bitte hinführen?


Genau das meine ich! Wie traurig für dich, echt, dass dich ein Ausländer kontroliert hat. Da muss ich mich echt zusammenreißen, um dir nicht ein Paar nette Worte zu schreiben, aber ich will mich nicht auf die gleiche Stuffe mit dir stellen, deshalb lasse ich das einfach weiter unkommentiert stehen |rolleyes ...



			
				Mela schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss nicht, ob wir jetzt an einem Punkt angekommen sind, dass wir sämtliche Sprachen lernen müssen, um mit unseren "Mitbürgern" kommunizieren zu können #c


Die Polizei spricht Deutsch, wenn es nicht anders geht, ist das die Instanz, an die man sich wendet. Je öffter desto besser.



			
				Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es bei den Vereinsaufnahmen steht und wie es genau abläuft kann ich nicht sagen, nur soviel, in einem Verein werden nichtmal mehr Leute aus anderen Gemeinden aufgenommen, da keine Erlaubnisscheine mehr zur Verfügung stehen - also betrifft es hier eigentlich alle...


Das war eher rethorische Frage von mir gestern, Martin, du hast ja die Machenschaften von eurem Verein unmissverständlich klar gemacht. Traurig, sehr traurig sogar... |rolleyes 



			
				veit schrieb:
			
		

> Höchste Zeit, dass die Einbürgerungstests mal eingeführt werden, am besten auch mehr auf den Umgang mit Natur und Tieren bezogen, denn manches ist echt zum :v vorallem die Geschichte von mela.


Diesen Test, lieber veit wirste selbst nicht bestehen  . Es würde genügen, die "Voraussetzungen" zu überprüfen, sprich, die deutsche Kultur wurde dort gepflegt, deutshce Sprache, soweit es ging aufrecht erhalten und und und... Von einem WIKI-Test halte ich überhaupt nichts, dann müsste man die Hälfte der Einheimischen wieder aussiedeln  ... Und jetzt versteh mich *bitte* nicht falsch, aber das mit Umgang mit Natur und Tieren, ne... Wenn du hier einen nach dem anderen kleine Hechte präsentierst, die du "schonend" wieder zurücksetzst, meinste nicht ein wenig Doppelmoral an den Tag zu legen? Fische nicht waidegerecht zu töten und leiden lassen, ist zum Kotzen, aber in meinen Augen genauso, wie solche nur aus Spass zu beangeln und mit denen Fotoshootings zu veranstalten  (soll bitte nicht wieder C&R Thema werden und sei mir bitte nicht böse)...



			
				Phoenix-mk schrieb:
			
		

> zum:v sowas


Auf jeden Fall, bin ich vollkommen deiner Meinung! Polizei einzuschalten war sicherlich eine absolut richtige Entscheidung! Ich will dir auch nichts böses und will auch nicht solch ein Verhalten entschuldigen oder sowas, aber während der Hechte - Schonzeit sich im Jerken zu üben, ist ebenso zum erbrechen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine  ... Will wirklich nicht vergleichen oder dich anmotzen oder den Typen dort in Schutz nehmen, man muss sich nur erst an der eigenen Nase packen, auch wenn die "Vergehen" um einiges geringer sind, es zeigt einfach nur die Bereitschaft zu solchen...
Damit will ich Euch beiden nichts, hätte ich auch nicht erwähnt, aber im Ernst, merkt ihr nicht, dass manches an Euch vielleicht auch "verbesserungswürdig" ist?

Also, Leute noch ein mal, ich will auf keinen Fall irgendwelche Missstände versuchen zu entschuldigen, es überrascht mich auch, dass es mancher Orts so schlimm ist  , aber wenn Jemand nur rumnörgelt, dann bringt das einen auch nicht weiter. Wer Vergehen sieht und schweigt, der toleriert und wird zum Mittäter! Und lasst bitte diese "Wir haben Angst" - Masche... Es ist vielleicht nur manchmal gemütlicher, einfach wegzuschauen... Dann sollte man sich aber nicht aufregen, wenn man so etwas zulässt...


----------



## taildancer (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

würd gern mal wissen wieviel hier auf hören-sagen basiert!
werd ich wohl leider nie erfahren.
das einzige,was ganz sicher ist der riesige unterschied ziwschen dem verhalten im internet und im "real-live"!


----------



## T.Racer666 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Nein!!! Du musst einfach nur sagen, dass irgendwelche Arschlöcher oftmals ******* bauen und nicht auf deren Herkunft anspielen. Wenn es Dir und mir auch nicht passt was manche so treiben, ist es doch die billigste Art und Weise es auf die Nationalität oder Herkunft zu schieben.
> 
> Ich unterscheide nur zwischen ********* und korrekt aber nicht nach der Herkunft eines Menschen. #h
> 
> Ach ja, bitte vergebt mir meine Wortwahl aber anders ist dies wohl kaum in Worte zu fassen |licht


 
Weißt du wieder mal nicht weiter? :q


----------



## T.Racer666 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Nein das wird nicht vergeben und ich fordere Dich letztmalig auf Deine Wortwahl entsprechend den Boardgepflogenheiten zu wählen.
> Ander können es doch auch. Mit Deiner Fäkalsprache schindest Du jedenfalls keinen Eindruck.


 
Danke!:m


----------



## Hummer (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



> Weißt du wieder mal nicht weiter?



T.Racer, nun gib du auch mal Ruhe, sonst hört das Gekeif hier nie auf.

Ansonsten glaube ich kaum, dass wir im AB die Migrationsproblematik in unserer Gesellschaft lösen können.

Und asoziales Verhalten, darum geht es hier nämlich, kann man nicht an einer ethnischen Zugehörigkeit festmachen. 

Macht Druck bei der örtlichen Polizei, wenn die Mißstände konkret sind. Das Rumgeheule und der Hinweis, dass die angeblich alle so sind, bringt überhaupt nix!

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Veit (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@ plattform7: Das ist schon noch ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Trotz allem versuche ich den Fisch schnell und schonend zurückzusetzen oder ihn schnell zu töten, wenn ich ihn mitnehmen möchte. 
Bei einigen Osteuros wandert hingegen alles mit, völlig egal welche Art, Größe ect. und die Fische müssen mit voller Absicht qualvoll verenden, weil sie nicht ordentlich getötet wurden. Das ist ja nun beim besten Willen ne andere Liga. 
Zu den Einbürgerungstests habe ich ja gesagt, dass sie inhaltlich überarbeitet werden müssen, ich die Idee aber im Grunde sehr gut finde.


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

An alle Board-Moderatoren,
bitte schließt das Thema doch endlich!
Ich glaube es wissen jetzt alle das Russen,etc. schlechte Menschen sind,
muss das alles noch 250mal breitgetreten werden.
Dafür ist das Board nun wirklich nicht da, oder wollen wir gemeinsam nochmal
ein paar NS-Parolen singen?

Tim


----------



## Hummer (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Ich werde das jetzt auch gleich dicht machen, wenn noch mehr Schwachsinn hier gepostet wird - und damit meine ich auch Deinen Hinweis auf die NS-Parolen, Tim!

Petri

Hummer


----------



## plattform7 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ plattform7: Das ist schon noch ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Trotz allem versuche ich den Fisch schnell und schonend zurückzusetzen oder ihn schnell zu töten, wenn ich ihn mitnehmen möchte.
> Bei einigen Osteuros wandert hingegen alles mit, völlig egal welche Art, Größe ect. und die Fische müssen mit voller Absicht qualvoll verenden, weil sie nicht ordentlich getötet wurden. Das ist ja nun beim besten Willen ne andere Liga.
> Zu den Einbürgerungstests habe ich ja gesagt, dass sie inhaltlich überarbeitet werden müssen, ich die Idee aber im Grunde sehr gut finde.


 
Veit, ich meinte das auch nicht böse und ich habe ja mehrmals aufgeführt, dass ich NICHT vergleichen will und das andere NICHT verteidigen will. Wodrum es hier geht, ist die Tatsache, dass manch Einer gegen die gesetzlichen Vorschriften und gute Sitten verstößt. Damit wollte ich nur sagen, dass Fische aus Lust am Drill zu beangeln, auch gegen die gesetzlichen Vorschriften und gute Sitten eines Tierliebhabers verstößt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Interprätiere da bitte nicht mehr rein, als ich gesagt habe... Ich habe ja auch gesagt, dass ich dich nicht angreifen möchte... Ich will dich nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass du auch nicht perfekt bist, zwar perfekter, als manch Einer, aber eben nicht perfekt (du weiß schon was ich meine :q ). Ich kann dir das nicht besser erklähren, ohne ein anderes leidiges Thema erneut zu entfachen. Deshalb unterlasse ich das jetzt auch und hoffe, dass du nun verstehst, was ich damit sagen wollte, es steht ja aber eigentlich alles da.... |wavey:


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde das jetzt auch gleich dicht machen, wenn noch mehr Schwachsinn hier gepostet wird - und damit meine ich auch Deinen Hinweis auf die NS-Parolen, Tim!
> 
> Petri
> 
> Hummer


 
Ja,OK!
War leicht übertriebener Sarkasmus, aber inhaltlich hast du es hoffentlich 
verstanden.:m 

Gruß Tim


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				T.Racer666 schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du wieder mal nicht weiter? :q


Es geht immer weiter, nur wohl für Spakos & Provokanten nicht...

Schau besser weiter oben nach den *Bildungslinks *für Ignoranten #h

@plattform7

|good: & wie immer öfters nötig #r

@wodibo

...wird schon werden; dort geht es um das Zusammenleben und nicht die "Fäkalsprache" :l

@Hummer 

#6


----------



## Bla-bla-blubb (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:
			
		

> An alle Board-Moderatoren,
> bitte schließt das Thema doch endlich!
> Ich glaube es wissen jetzt alle das Russen,etc. schlechte Menschen sind,
> muss das alles noch 250mal breitgetreten werden.
> ...


Moment...*BraunhemdausdemSchrankhol* tralala AN----Ruhm und Ehre der Waffen SS...tralala-AUS
Sag ma??? Gehts noch???|uhoh:

Sicherlich mag es solche und solche geben....
Das hier mehrere Erfahrungen der Herkunft nach geschildert werden...liegt wohl daran das ein Teil dieser Menschen einfach ne andere Weltauffassung hat.
Die Diskusion gabs schon und wird es wieder geben..und das nicht nur hier...
Der Thread ist für mich nicht unbedingt interessant, läuft aber den ganzen Tag schon wie Sau!!!
Sicherlich sind hier auch engstirnige Äusserungen vorhanden...aber den Ausruf...wollt ihr den totalen Krieg??? hab ich hier noch nicht gehört!!!!
Irgendwie schaukeln sich hier alle gegenseitig hoch...
Von daher denke ich das man sich Anspielungen derartiger Weise ganz geschmeidig sonst wo hin sch... kann!!!
Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und Erfahrungen aber hier fällt wohl zu viel aus dem Rahmen!!!!#c


----------



## carpi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

hi
Hmz Also Plattform7 ich stimtm dir da mal zu.. ich selber richte das nich nur auf Ausländer.. sondern ebenso deutsche.. Ausländer sind auffälliger.. aber die teilweise auf dienen Beitrag folgenden Antworten hätt man sich direkt mal sparen können!
Ich will nur nochmal sagen: Wen das stört.. kümmert euch drum.. fühlt euch verantwortlich und ruft die Polizei an fertig!
Da muss keiner für Verantwortlich gemacht werden weil alle schuld sind, die nichts machen!

:m


----------



## Hummer (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@Zanderfänger und T.Racer

Ich glaube, ihr beiden habt euch richtig lieb! 

Bitte den Rest der Fehde per pn und nicht im Öffentlichen, ok?

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				carpi schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> Hmz Also Plattform7 ich stimtm dir da mal zu.. ich selber richte das nich nur auf Ausländer.. sondern ebenso deutsche.. Ausländer sind auffälliger.. aber die teilweise auf dienen Beitrag folgenden Antworten hätt man sich direkt mal sparen können!
> Ich will nur nochmal sagen: Wen das stört.. kümmert euch drum.. fühlt euch verantwortlich und ruft die Polizei an fertig!
> Da muss keiner für Verantwortlich gemacht werden weil alle schuld sind, die nichts machen!
> ...


Was wird die Polizei dagegen wohl allgemein machen wollen/können, bevor manche sich hier die Gedanken verrenken #h


@Blubber

...zeig besser Flagge und nicht Dein "Hemd" |peinlich


----------



## T.Racer666 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> T.Racer, nun gib du auch mal Ruhe, sonst hört das Gekeif hier nie auf.
> 
> Hummer


 
Ja ist ok. Hast ja recht. 

Will noch grade einen Komentar zum Einbürgerungstest abgeben.

Ich würde da auch mit Pauken und Trompeten durchfallen. Müsste man sich halt voher mal informieren.
Denke dieser Test hat den Sinn das sich Einwanderer voher mit dem Land ein bisschen auseinander setzen sollen. Bei ein paar Fragen bekommt man die Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt und verlangt eine bestimmte Meinung. Find ich auch nicht gut. 
Aber unterm Strich ist das schon eine gute Sache wie ich finde und es würde auch nichts schaden wenn sich die Deutschen mal damit auseinander setzen. 
Weiterbildung kann ja nicht schaden#6 

In diesem Sinne
Peace Thomas


----------



## plattform7 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				carpi schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> Hmz Also Plattform7 ich stimtm dir da mal zu.. ich selber richte das nich nur auf Ausländer.. sondern ebenso deutsche.. Ausländer sind auffälliger..


 
Ich habe ja auch nichts gegen, es stimmt ja meist auch, dass diese Gruppen auffälliger sind. Ich meine damit nur, dass 

a) das reine Rumgenörgele nichts bringt, 

b) dass man sich bei manchen Sachen an der eigenen Nase packen muss, um mit Recht, andere für irgendetwas anderes verurteilen zu können.

c) immer auf die Wortwahl achten, um die Gegenpartei nicht zu beleidigen

d) nicht immer sofort pauschalisieren, weil wenn es auch auf 998 von 1000 zu trifft, sind da immer noch zwei, die aufschreien werden.

-> wenn man dies alles beachtet, dann kann man über solche Themen ganz gut disskutieren, denn Disskursionsbedarf ist ja auch wirklich da.

Wenn jemand noch nicht gemerkt hat, ich bin nach der Torsk-Theorie nicht in der Kathegorie "Pro-Ost", ich bin in der Kathegorie "Versucht es *mit* Einander, nicht neben Einander und wenn es nicht klappt, dann ruft die Polizei und schaltet so diese Gestalten aus" #h


----------



## angler0507 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> @Zanderfänger und T.Racer
> 
> Ich glaube, ihr beiden habt euch richtig lieb!
> 
> ...




:q  Endlich mal ein Beitrag, der mich in dieser traurigen Diskussion wieder grinsen lässt…
Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand untersucht, warum Menschen es nicht schaffen nüchtern zu diskutieren sobald das Thema nur leicht politisch wird. Ich verstehs nicht und verabschiede mich deshab aus diesem Strang…#h


----------



## Veit (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@ plattform7: Bin dich auch echt nicht böse, wollte mich bloß trotzdem ein bisschen verteidigen. Aber da du auch diesmal deine Kritik sehr konstruktiv und mit nachvollziehbarer Begründung gepostet hast, ist das wirklich vollkommen ok und ich kann schon damit leben. 
Dass ich mich perfekt am Wasser verhalte, würde ich auch keinesfalls behaupten, aber irgendwo ist eben eine Schmerzgrenze und ich habe es leider ein paar Mal erlebt, dass osteuropäische Angler, diese überschritten haben, obwohl sie bei mir eigentlich nicht soooo schnell erreicht ist. Und das ist es was mich aufregt!


----------



## Hummer (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



> Versucht es mit Einander, nicht neben Einander und wenn es nicht klappt, dann ruft die Polizei und schaltet so diese Gestalten aus



Ich finde, damit bringt es plattform auf den Punkt! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Bla-bla-blubb (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Was wird die Polizei dagegen wohl allgemein machen wollen/können, bevor manche sich hier die Gedanken verrenken #h
> 
> 
> @Blubber
> ...



Mal für ganz dumme...|rolleyes...was möchtest du mir damit sagen?


----------



## seyack (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Wo ich Angel nämlich am Niederrhein und  an der Lahn ist das Problem genau das  selbe.in Wetzlar werden  schon die wilden Enten knapp.Alles Negative was ihr über unseren Osteuropäische  Mitangler  geschrieben habt ist realität.
gruss  Seyack


----------



## goeddoek (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Ach wie einfach ist doch die Welt !

Ostdeutsche "Fleischmacher" angeln Norwegens Fjorde leer. Und "der Norweger" hetzt uns dafür "den Osteuropäer" auf den Hals  Grandioser Schachzug #6  

Also ehrlich - einige Postings hier sind ja wirklich vom Feinsten |uhoh: 
Da würde einigen Verfassern ein wenig Bildung gut tun.Nichts gegen das AB. Aber lest doch zwischendurch auch mal ein Buch. Das würde auch eurer Rechtschreibung guttun


----------



## Seebaer (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

*Angeln mit Leidenschaft -*
*ohne das es Leiden schafft*


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

mache mal eben Zig.Pause & lese mich hier wieder mal durch den RENNER-FRED der letzten Tage,
doch eine große BITTE an die Mod´s hätte ich schon.

Bitte "NICHT ZU" machen diesen Fred #h


----------



## Hummer (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



> Alles Negative was ihr über unseren Osteuropäische Mitangler geschrieben habt ist realität.



Genau solche Verallgemeinerungen lassen diesen thread (teilweise) so ausufern. 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Hummer (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



> Bitte "NICHT ZU" machen diesen Fred



Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.

Mein Dok hat mir Ruhe verordnet, damit ich meine Grippe auskuriere. Stattdessen sitze ich seit heute vormittag vor diesem thread...

Ich kann nicht mehr 

Hat denn niemand Mitleid mit dem armen Mod? 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
> 
> Mein Dok hat mir Ruhe verordnet, damit ich meine Grippe auskuriere. Stattdessen sitze ich seit heute vormittag vor diesem thread...
> 
> ...



na dann aber schnell in die Warme Kiste & Gesund werden...dass regelt sich hier auch auf ganz andere Art & Weise.

psssst:Gute Besserung#6


----------



## angler0507 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
> 
> Mein Dok hat mir Ruhe verordnet, damit ich meine Grippe auskuriere. Stattdessen sitze ich seit heute vormittag vor diesem thread...
> 
> ...



Nö, du machst das echt gut…
#6


----------



## gerätenarr (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

...Nichts Neues,....

"Osteuropäer" nichts da, "Kasachstandeutche".

Vor Jahren herrschten in unseren Friedfischgewässern eine Plage von Rotfedern u.a.

Jetzt haben wir Angst, dass unsere Hechte verhungern, aber auch die werden weniger. |supergri


----------



## T.Racer666 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> mache mal eben Zig.Pause & lese mich hier wieder mal durch den RENNER-FRED der letzten Tage,
> doch eine große BITTE an die Mod´s hätte ich schon.
> 
> Bitte "NICHT ZU" machen diesen Fred #h


 
|good: |good: 

Vorallem bei RENNER-FRED hab ich mich grad totgelacht.#6  Meine das wirklich ernst auch wenn du nicht mit mir angeln wölltest.


----------



## goeddoek (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				gerätenarr schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nichts Neues,....
> 
> "Osteuropäer" nichts da, "Kasachstandeutche".
> 
> ...



|muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## esox_105 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Ich schreibe es jetzt mal ganz krass:

Einige sollten mal für 5 Minuten ihren Heiligenschein ausschalten, und mal überlegen was man selber alles schon für Sch.... beim angeln gebaut hat.

Wer sich dann keiner Schuld bewußt ist, der kann seinen Heiligenschein wieder anknipsen und weiter lästern.


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schreibe es jetzt mal ganz krass:
> 
> Einige sollten mal für 5 Minuten ihren Heiligenschein ausschalten, und mal überlegen was man selber alles schon für Sch.... beim angeln gebaut hat.
> 
> Wer sich dann keiner Schuld bewußt ist, der kann seinen Heiligenschein wieder anknipsen und weiter lästern.


|good: #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Bla-bla-blubb schrieb:
			
		

> Mal für ganz dumme...|rolleyes...was möchtest du mir damit sagen?


...also doch genau für Dich geschrieben und der Zug scheint angekommen zu sein!


----------



## T.Racer666 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ...also doch genau für Dich geschrieben und der Zug scheint angekommen zu sein!


 
|sagnix


----------



## Bla-bla-blubb (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Wenn man nichts nettes sagen kann....sagt man besser gar nichts!!!#6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

war dass etwa alles hier an Beiträgen!?
Ich möchte noch mehr 
"LIVE BERICHT" Erstattungen von den Boardie´s hier lesen...na jetzt aber mal in die Tasten gehaut...


----------



## aeroplan (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schreibe es jetzt mal ganz krass:
> 
> Einige sollten mal für 5 Minuten ihren Heiligenschein ausschalten, und mal überlegen was man selber alles schon für Sch.... beim angeln gebaut hat.
> 
> Wer sich dann keiner Schuld bewußt ist, der kann seinen Heiligenschein wieder anknipsen und weiter lästern.



 good posting#6#6#6#6

 wenn ich da  manchen thread lese wie mann möglichst grosse kühlkisten bastelt,um aus NORWEGEN! fischfiletts über 100te kilometer nach deuschtland zu bringen ,nur damit die kühltruhe zuhause voll ist,kann ich über manche aussagen nur lachen. anstatt zu nörgeln,handeln!handy hat doch heute schon jeder,und wenn die polizei oder aufseher oft genug genervt werden,dann werden sie dieses problem auch mal richtig anpacken.
also courage zeigen,oder ganz einfach|sagnix

 gruss aeroplan:q:q:q


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@Racer & Blubber

Schluss mit dem Zirkus edit by Hummer


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				aeroplan schrieb:
			
		

> anstatt zu nörgeln,handeln!handy hat doch heute schon jeder,und wenn die polizei oder aufseher oft genug genervt werden,dann werden sie dieses problem auch mal richtig anpacken.


Ne, die schalten auf dem Ohr eher ab als sich nerven zu lassen - alte Volksweisheit und wie steht das in Wien!?!


----------



## Abramis_brama (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				carpi schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> Hmz Also Plattform7 ich stimtm dir da mal zu.. ich selber richte das nich nur auf Ausländer.. sondern ebenso deutsche.. Ausländer sind auffälliger.. aber die teilweise auf dienen Beitrag folgenden Antworten hätt man sich direkt mal sparen können!
> Ich will nur nochmal sagen: Wen das stört.. kümmert euch drum.. fühlt euch verantwortlich und ruft die Polizei an fertig!
> Da muss keiner für Verantwortlich gemacht werden weil alle schuld sind, die nichts machen!
> ...


 
Der Mist mit der Polizei geht mir doch langsam ziemlich auf die E..., die Polizei kümmert sich nen Dreck darum, habs selbst schon mehrmals probiert!!! Ich selbst hab schon mehrmals den Spruch "für so ne Bagatelle können wir doch keinen Streifenwagen schicken" gehört. Da stellen die achsoguten grünen Jungs doch lieber nen Laser auf und kassieren!!! Ist doch einfacher und bringt mehr Geld in die Staatskasse!! Mich :v das alles einfach nur an!!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				aeroplan schrieb:
			
		

> good posting#6#6#6#6
> 
> wenn ich da manchen thread lese wie mann möglichst grosse kühlkisten bastelt,um aus NORWEGEN! fischfiletts über 100te kilometer nach deuschtland zu bringen ,nur damit die kühltruhe zuhause voll ist,kann ich über manche aussagen nur lachen. anstatt zu nörgeln,handeln!handy hat doch heute schon jeder,und wenn die polizei oder aufseher oft genug genervt werden,dann werden sie dieses problem auch mal richtig anpacken.
> also courage zeigen,oder ganz einfach|sagnix
> ...



wenn WIR ALLE als Angler auch nur zu einem Teil mit Vorurteilen gegen Neue-Vereinsmitg./Andere Nationen/Tagesscheinangler/Touris oder was auch immer 
nur halb so dolle auftreten 
würden 
wie es Tagtäglich passiert,
sähe die Welt 
& das MITEINANDER um einiges ander´s 
ja sogar besser aus...
denke ich!


----------



## hans albers (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

hallo,..
wieviel SCH**** ich schon bei unseren anglern gesehen habe,
wenn der ein oder andere mal wieder n 
glässchen zuviel gehabt hat....
da sag ich nur zu mir ,..
nee, ich bin nicht so drauf,
und wenns passt sprech ich die auch an,..
da kommt dann aber meist auch nur 
unverständnis und auch manche aggresssion
ins spiel....
also ball flach ahalten
und auch mal vor der eigen haustür kehren

greetz
hans


----------



## Hummer (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



> Ich selbst hab schon mehrmals den Spruch "für so ne Bagatelle können wir doch keinen Streifenwagen schicken" gehört.



Dann würde ich nach dem Vorgesetzten fragen oder mal das Wort "Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde" fallen lassen. Oder das ganze mal schriftlich einreichen.

http://www.rechtslexikon-online.de/Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde.html

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Hummer ich dachte du liegst im warmen Bett...:q
damit du wieder Fit wirst!?


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @Racer & Blubber
> 
> Schluss mit dem Zirkus edit by Hummer


Zitat von Tom Hanks aus "Forrest Gump" #d


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann würde ich nach dem Vorgesetzten fragen oder mal das Wort "Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde" fallen lassen. Oder das ganze mal schriftlich einreichen.
> 
> http://www.rechtslexikon-online.de/Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde.html
> 
> ...


...es ist doch schon traurig genug, dass es so und nicht anders läuft. 
Die lassen sich nicht an den Karren fahren; hoffe ich habe nicht wieder gegen Regeln verstoßen - trifft halt gerne die "kleinen"


----------



## Hummer (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



> Hummer ich dachte du liegst im warmen Bett...
> damit du wieder Fit wirst!?



Kann nicht schlafen, muß immer husten |krank: 

Da kann ich genauso gut hier reingucken und belästige meine Frau nicht :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Kann nicht schlafen, muß immer husten |krank:
> 
> Da kann ich genauso gut hier reingucken und belästige meine Frau nicht :q
> 
> ...



beisse mal HERZHAFT in eine Zwiebel wie in einen Apfel dann wird es besser ...#6


----------



## Abramis_brama (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann würde ich nach dem Vorgesetzten fragen oder mal das Wort "Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde" fallen lassen. Oder das ganze mal schriftlich einreichen.
> 
> http://www.rechtslexikon-online.de/Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde.html
> 
> ...


 
Mach sowas mal in ner Kleinstadt, is keine lustige Angelegenheit wenn man danach für jeden Mist angehalten und von vorne bis hinten kontrolliert wird, und glaub mir die finden immer was!!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

frage mich gerade WARUM der Claudius als Fred-Eröffner sich nicht mehr hier meldet...#c


----------



## hans albers (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@hechthunter21..

stimmt....
das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt..
???????

hans


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				hans albers schrieb:
			
		

> @hechthunter21..
> 
> stimmt....
> das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt..
> ...



wir werden es Erfahren hoffe ich !?


----------



## Hummer (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



> beisse mal HERZHAFT in eine Zwiebel wie in einen Apfel dann wird es besser ...



Ich glaube, dann muß ich auch noch kotzen :q - lieber nicht!

Zum TE:

Der Claudius war seit dem nicht mehr im Board, ich glaube der fällt rückwärts vom Stuhl, wenn er sieht, was er hier angerichtet hat :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

nee im Ernst Hummer dann gehts besser mit dem Husten !Wenn du es so nicht kannst dann nehme eine Scheibe Brot dazu...#6

:qjepp der wird sich Wundern wie ein 
"Koalabär im Raubtiergehege"|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@Hummer

|gutenach |schlaf:


----------



## Hummer (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Dir auch eine Gute Nacht, Ernst! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## T.Racer666 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Claudius war seit dem nicht mehr im Board, ich glaube der fällt rückwärts vom Stuhl, wenn er sieht, was er hier angerichtet hat :q
> 
> Petri
> 
> Hummer


 
Glaub ich auch!


@ Hummer
Gute Besserung und gute Nacht


----------



## aeroplan (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, die schalten auf dem Ohr eher ab als sich nerven zu lassen - alte Volksweisheit und wie steht das in Wien!?!



 also ich befische zwei relativ grosse reviere MITTEN in wien (NEUE DONAU vielleicht einigen vom donauinselfest bekannt) und die kontrollore in meinen revieren sind da sehr engagiert.sobald du im verband anrufst ,kannst du sicher sein das in den nächsten 20-30 minuten jemand da ist.(weitaus schneller als die polizei!) und sobald sich mehrere ,ich sage mal allgemein"ANGLER"(ohne bestimmter nationalität) irgendwie daneben benehmen,verstänigt  dieser seine kollegen ,und dann wird gemeinsam kontrolliert.da bleibt kein auge trocken!ich hab es voriges jahr selbst erlebt.klar können sie nicht überall sein,aber wenn bestimmte TYPEN öfters auffällig sind dann werden diese SEHR oft GENAUESTENS kontrolliert.und sollte da der kleinste ansatz von wiederstand ,oder unwillen zur einsicht dasein,wird das geahndet.ohne lizenz wird sowieso die polizei verständigt,und das gibt dann saftige strafen!!das landet zumeist vor gericht.das hat in den letzten jahren dazu geführt ,zumindest in diesen revieren das alles so ziemlich geordnet läuft.das halt manch einer mal nen 3od 4 karpfen beim nachbarn "parkt" kann mann leider nicht verhindern ,aber im grossen und ganzen funktioniert es. vorkommen tut halt auch IN    DER BESTEN FAMILIE was|rolleyes

 gruss aeroplan


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@aeroplan

Allright, dann habt Ihr uns wirklich was voraus #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

mein Bruder (KARPFENFREAK)wurde in Holland über Nacht in der Zelle festgehalten, 
da er weder Unseren Ältesten Bruder(Handy aus) noch mich(war im Ausland) an´s Telefon bekam um die Strafe für Ihn in Bar zu zahlen...


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> mein Bruder (KARPFENFREAK)wurde in Holland über Nacht in der Zelle festgehalten,
> da er weder Unseren Ältesten Bruder(Handy aus) noch mich(war im Ausland) an´s Telefon bekam um die Strafe für Ihn in Bar zu zahlen...


Was hatte er denn verbrochen


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

war 10 Tage am Stück Angeln (ohne Platzwechsel)am Twente Kanal & hat mit einem B-B angefüttert...!

irgend ein  Käpt.hat sich wohl beschwert...!


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> war 10 Tage am Stück Angeln (ohne Platzwechsel)am Twente Kanal & hat mit einem B-B angefüttert...!
> 
> irgend ein  Käpt.hat sich wohl beschwert...!


Was ist denn daran bitte genau unzulässig!?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

nun so wie ich gehört habe 
-unerlaubtes Zelten
-behinderrung der Binnen Schiffahrt
& soviel wie mir zu Ohren gekommen ist,ist Nachtangeln am Twente auch nicht mehr ...


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@Hechthunter21

Bitter!!! #h


----------



## Schleie (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Hallo an alle, 

wollte auch mal meinen Beitrag hier lassen...
Ich weiß nicht, aber einige Vorträge sind wirklich in die Hose. Es gibt wirklich viele Aussiedler die Fische "sehr" mögen  und auch manchmal zu kleine oder zuviel Fische mitnehmen. Aber oft sind die Aussiedler die, die wirklich Top-Stellen bzw. gute Infos darlassen und auch meistens sehr nett sind. Dies vermisse ich leider bei vielen Deutschen...


----------



## noose (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Schleie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle,
> 
> wollte auch mal meinen Beitrag hier lassen...
> Ich weiß nicht, aber einige Vorträge sind wirklich in die Hose. Es gibt wirklich viele Aussiedler die Fische "sehr" mögen  und auch manchmal zu kleine oder zuviel Fische mitnehmen. Aber oft sind die Aussiedler die, die wirklich Top-Stellen bzw. gute Infos darlassen und auch meistens sehr nett sind. Dies vermisse ich leider bei vielen Deutschen...



Ich glaube Schleie mit deinem Beitrag hast du alle überzeugt,und nun kehrt endlich Ruhe ein|schild-g#r

|sagnix.....:#2::#2::#2:


----------



## käptn iglo (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

habe jetzt bestimmt ne 3/4 h gebraucht um mich durch diese masse text und in anbetracht der tatsache das schon auf seite 2 die erste , nicht direkte , nazibeschuldigung gefunden hat bin ich mal gespannt ob sich GODWINS LAW auch bewahrheitet http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwins_law vor allem interssiert es mich ob sich der satz ...eine Heraubeschwörung .. etc (7. satz) bewahrheitet , der FRED ( wie er auch schon so lustig genannt wurde) hätte auf jeden fall einen schnellen tod verdient er ist oberüberflüssig. allein die tatsache das ich solange zeit daran verbracht habe ...... ne ne  ne
 gute nacht und vergesst diesen so selten dämlich thread

3 x rosenkranzundeinavemariabet

p.s. die schlimmsten angler sind immer noch die tibeter , die grausamkeiten dieser sehr seltenen spezies ( in unsern gefilden) sind so schlimmm das sie unbeschreibbar sind ich fordere alle auf sich ein bild davon zu machen.
SUCHT ANGELNDE TIBETER UND SCHAUT WAS SIE MACHEN.
allein das angeln mit yakbutter PFUI.


----------



## wodibo (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@käptn iglo

*10 POINTS* #6


----------



## MobyDicky (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube Schleie mit deinem Beitrag hast du alle überzeugt,und nun kehrt endlich Ruhe ein|schild-g#r
> 
> |sagnix.....:#2::#2::#2:


 
... ob das nu so paßt, wage ich noch zu bezweifeln |abgelehn


----------



## Phoenix-mk (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall, bin ich vollkommen deiner Meinung! Polizei einzuschalten war sicherlich eine absolut richtige Entscheidung! Ich will dir auch nichts böses und will auch nicht solch ein Verhalten entschuldigen oder sowas, aber während der Hechte - Schonzeit sich im Jerken zu üben, ist ebenso zum erbrechen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine  ... Will wirklich nicht vergleichen oder dich anmotzen oder den Typen dort in Schutz nehmen, man muss sich nur erst an der eigenen Nase packen, auch wenn die "Vergehen" um einiges geringer sind, es zeigt einfach nur die Bereitschaft zu solchen...
> Damit will ich Euch beiden nichts, hätte ich auch nicht erwähnt, aber im Ernst, merkt ihr nicht, dass manches an Euch vielleicht auch "verbesserungswürdig" ist?


Darum haben meine jerks jetzt auch keine Drillinge mehr!:m 
Niemand ist Fehlerfrei! Es liegt halt nur daran wie jemand damit umgeht und ob er an der Tatsache etwas ändert!:m


----------



## noose (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				MobyDicky schrieb:
			
		

> ... ob das nu so paßt, wage ich noch zu bezweifeln |abgelehn


Genau das war eigentlich gemeint mit |sagnix:#2::#2::#2:


----------



## Schleie (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

hi noose,

Ich finde, dass du da ein super tolles Argument dargelassen hast !!!Respekt!!!
hat mich voll überzeugt  #6


----------



## Knispel (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Letzten Sonntag : Gruppe von 5 eingebürgerten "Sportfischern" fischten im bremer I - Hafen trotz Schonzeit auf Zander. Ca. 30 - 40 Fische hatten sie schon im Müllbeutel ( die sammeln sich jetzt um zu laichen ), Mindestmaße interessierten auch nicht. Anruf an Wasserschutzpolizei über Handy, die kamen sofort, Fazit für die Sportsfreunde : Papiere abgenommen, Gerät beschlagnahmt, Fische beschlagnahmt und Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen Binnenfischereiverordnung, gegen Fischereigesetz, Tierschutzgesetz ( man braucht ja nicht abstechen ) sowie Fischwilderei ( 2 hatten kein Angelschein ) , das wird teuer....


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Letzten Sonntag : Gruppe von 5 eingebürgerten "Sportfischern" fischten im bremer I - Hafen trotz Schonzeit auf Zander. Ca. 30 - 40 Fische hatten sie schon im Müllbeutel. Anruf an Wasserschutzpolizei über Handy, die kamen sofort, Fazit für die Sportsfreunde : Papiere abgenommen, Gerät beschlagnahmt, Fische beschlagnahmt und Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen Binnenfischereiverordnung, gegen Fischereigesetz, Tierschutzgesetz ( man braucht ja nicht abstechen ) sowie Fischwilderei ( 2 hatten kein Angelschein ) , das wird teuer....




Moin Rainer!

Sauber! #6


----------



## wodibo (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@Knispel

Genau so wird ein Schuh draus. Feine und saubere Aktion #6 #v


----------



## carpi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Hi
also an sven erstmal.. mit deiner Einstellung wirst du an den Problemen auch sicherlich nicht viel ändern!
Vielleicht wird der ein oder andere Polizist nicht o begeistert davon sein aber wenn du energisch genug bist und auch interesse an Besserung hast bekommt man das hin!
Das Beispiel mit deiner Kleistadt ist schwachsinn! Dann sag deinen Namen nicht und härter rann nehmen tun die dich sicher nicht!


----------



## noose (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Schleie schrieb:
			
		

> hi noose,
> 
> Ich finde, dass du da ein super tolles Argument dargelassen hast !!!Respekt!!!
> hat mich voll überzeugt  #6


Hi Schleie, nun bleib mal ganz locker im Schritt :g

Dein Argument ist auch nicht grad für den Award nominiert,oder was meinst du kommt wenn man schreibt:

" Ja ich kenn auch viele Aussiedler die manchmal zu viele und zu kleine Fische mitnehmen#q, aber sonst sind die alle eigenlich ganz nett." |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Bitte ???? Wo kommst du denn her?|uhoh:


----------



## Schleie (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

HI noose,

ICh habe eigentlich gemeint, dass viele eben nicht so sind wie wir angler, die sich an die Gesetze halten und ofters mal mehr mitnehmen als andere  aber meistens sind es eben die Aussiedler, die mir die besten Infos geben und meistens sehr nett sind, auch wenn mal einige eine Fahne haben 

Gruß Schleie


----------



## Knispel (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Ich kenne einige "eingebürgerte" Sportsfreunde, welche sich wirklich toll verhalten, ja sie machen ihre Landsleute sogar auf unsere Gesetzeslage aufmerksam ( in Kyrillisch hat Bremen die noch nicht verfasst ) , aber sogar sie sagen, bei sehr vielen ist es zwecklos, die kennen es nicht anders und wollen es nicht ändern. Fisch war in ihrer Heimat ein universelles Nahrungsmittel, das man jederzeit und zu jeder Größe und Menge überall in jedem Gewässer fangen durfte....


----------



## noose (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Schleie schrieb:
			
		

> HI noose,
> 
> ICh habe eigentlich gemeint, dass viele eben nicht so sind wie wir angler, die sich an die Gesetze halten und ofters mal mehr mitnehmen als andere  aber meistens sind es eben die Aussiedler, die mir die besten Infos geben und meistens sehr nett sind, auch wenn mal einige eine Fahne haben
> 
> Gruß Schleie




Alles klar Schleie #h kam halt n bischen komisch rüber|rolleyes


----------



## Hummer (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Letzten Sonntag : Gruppe von 5 eingebürgerten "Sportfischern" fischten im bremer I - Hafen trotz Schonzeit auf Zander. Ca. 30 - 40 Fische hatten sie schon im Müllbeutel ( die sammeln sich jetzt um zu laichen ), Mindestmaße interessierten auch nicht. Anruf an Wasserschutzpolizei über Handy, die kamen sofort, Fazit für die Sportsfreunde : Papiere abgenommen, Gerät beschlagnahmt, Fische beschlagnahmt und Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen Binnenfischereiverordnung, gegen Fischereigesetz, Tierschutzgesetz ( man braucht ja nicht abstechen ) sowie Fischwilderei ( 2 hatten kein Angelschein ) , das wird teuer....



Na bitte, geht doch! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Schleie (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Ich finde es auch schlimm und wirklich schade, wenn untermassige Fische mitgenommen werden.   
Aber ich glaube damit müssen wir leben 
Den alle umstimmen wird sehr schwer


----------



## carpi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Genau sowas mein ich! Das bringt eh nix!? was soll das denn?
Wenn die oft genug einen auf den Deckel bekommen dann lassen selbst die das!
Also bitte sag niemand er könne ja nichts tun! hingucken pozileirufen und feierabend.. irgendwann dann hoffentlich.. 
Is klar dass du manche danach noch öfters siehst! ist es so schwer für manche 3 Zahlen und den rünen Knopf aufm handy zu wählen! sdas sind auch keine Menschen und ihrwollt nur helfen.. ja für mich sind es teilweise Verbrechen aufzuklären!


----------



## noose (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Hi mal an alle 


Ganz wichtige Frage, neben mir steht ein gebürtiger ungarischer Anglerkollege (der nebenbei noch ein ganz guter Kumpel ist)

Durch den Thread bin ich jetzt etwas verwirrt, ist der eigentlich auch böse?

Zur info : seit ca 20 Jahren im Verein und kümmert sich ständig um vereinseigene Gewässer usw.

Wenn der jetzt auch Böse ist kriegt der was zu hören

#6


----------



## carpi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Ich meine sind auch nur Menschen.. die Polizei!!


----------



## Hummer (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@noose

Klar ist der böse! :q:q:q
Gib ihm Saures!

Petri

Hummer


----------



## noose (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> @noose
> 
> Klar ist der böse! :q:q:q
> Gib ihm Saures!
> ...



Ich wusste es, na warte der kann was erleben.

Was der sich traut die Teiche ehrenamtlich unentgeltlich sauber zu halten grenzt an Frechheit!!!:m


----------



## Hummer (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

UNSERE TEICHE?!!!

Das ist der Höhepunkt - Chmeiss den Churken zu Poden! :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Fish&Chips (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Hey,

ich dachte immer, wenn man in einem Land leben will, hat man sich an die Gesetze und dessen Geflogenheiten anzupassen. Nicht das man seine Gewohnheiten ändern soll. Ich darf aber auch nicht die anderen Bürger des Landes, die sich an die Bestimmungen halten, stören... bzw. die Gesetze des Landes missachten. Wenn ich in Deutschland angeln will, habe ich gewisse Gesetze zu beachte. Wenn ich nicht weiß, welche Bedingungen ich zu beachten habe MUß ich mich vorher schlau machen (Kollegen, Mitbürger, Verwandte; Behörden etc.), ob ich das was ich machen will (hier zu angeln) einfach so erlaubt ist...und nicht mit den Argumentieren kommen, das das Angeln in anderen Ländern frei ist. (Ein Beispiel Früher: Dänemark-> Meeresangeln frei; Heute: Dänemark-> obligatorischer Angelschein->Ist der nicht vorhanden->Strafe!) Niemand (vernünftiges) fährt Auto, ohne vorher eine Prüfung zu machen bzw. zu wissen was er darf...warum sollte das beim Angel anders sein?


----------



## noose (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

#t so doof das jetzt klingt 

Aber auch er lässt öfter kein gutes Haar an unsere neuen osteuropäischen Angelnden Mitbewohner. 

#h


----------



## noose (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Fish&Chips schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin für Klimaerwärmung und ansteigendem Meeresspiegel.
> *Dann ist die Küste nicht mehr so weit weg...*



Hey der ist gut, wo kann ich Unterschreiben????|supergri|supergri


----------



## noworkteam (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> Hey der ist gut, wo kann ich Unterschreiben????|supergri|supergri


 
an jeder gut gefüllten shell /esso tankstelle,..,nimm dir ein alten v12-ami-hubraum-boliden aus den 70er und drück richtig kräftig drauf...

vorteil:

a) die klimaerwärmung kommt schön schnell, sprich norwegenurlaub unter palmen
b) die kuttertouren mit heimathafen essen-steele oder auch wanne-eickel werden der geheimtip der boardies
c) wenn das ganze erdöl im nahen osten durch deinen fetten auspuff verblasen wurde, ist dort unten auch wieder ruhe 
d) den garten musste auch nicht mehr umgraben, das machen dann die tornado´s
e) im bereich wrackangeln ergeben sich ungeahnte möglichkeiten

-----------
satire wieder aus
-----------

gruss zum mittach

noworkteam


----------



## noose (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> an jeder gut gefüllten shell /esso tankstelle,..,nimm dir ein alten v12-ami-hubraum-boliden aus den 70er und drück richtig kräftig drauf...
> 
> vorteil:
> 
> ...




Das nenn ich doch mal konstruktive Diskussion, danke für den Tip#6

Das es funktioniert sieht man  an dem Tornado  gestern  in  HH.

Satire  jetzt  auch  aus. 
(war tragisch genug was da passierte#t)

Gruss


PS: ich meinte natürlich Windhose, nicht das es heisst Tornados gibts in Deutschland nicht weil sie unzulässig sind und eines Antrages bedürfen |rolleyes


----------



## claudius (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Hallo Leute,


kennt Ihr das? Ihr geht kurz aus dem Haus, und wenn Ihr zurück kommt löscht die Feuerwehr den Dachstuhl....so etwa geht´s mir jetzt, vor genau 50 Stunden habe ich das Thema eröffnet und komme jetzt erst wieder dazu reinzuschauen - und dann traf mich fast der Schlag. So viele Reaktionen, auch heftige, das zeigt für mich: Es ist (leider) ein Thema, ich hatte gehofft, es wäre nicht so. Ich wollte aber ganz sicher keinen Unfrieden stiften (das hat mir zum Glück auch keiner vorgeworfen), sondern nur wissen was Eure Erfahrungen dazu sind. Boah, das hätte ich nicht gedacht!

Nun bin ich kein Moderator und mir steht es daher eigentlich nicht zu eine Zusammenfassung zu schreiben, aber immerhin habe ich uns das Thema eingebrockt. Was ich beim durchlesen (ich habe mir die Zeit genommen und alles gelesen) so notiert habe ist:

1. Verallgemeinerungen sind nicht möglich.
2. Deutsch oder nicht ist kein Kriterium.
3. Wir in Deutschland geborenen benehmen uns zu Hause beim Angeln manchmal genauso daneben wie im Ausland im Urlaub - wiederum auch ohne Verallgemeinerung.
4. "Fleischmachen" kann legal sein. (Ich werde im Juni in Norwegen sein, aber - da nicht seefest - nur von der Küste aus angeln - und zwar maximal so viele Fische, wie meine Frau und ich am selben Tag noch essen können. Leben und leben lassen.)
5. Wir sollten den Mut haben einzuschreiten, wenn wir etwas illegales beobachten, egal wer "es" tut. Wer sich nicht wehrt (ich weiß, ich sage das jetzt so leicht) darf sich hinterher auch nicht beschweren.
6. Fische werden waidgerecht behandelt.
7. Danke an Hummer, dass Du das Thema nicht geschlossen hast, ich wollte mich dazu unbedingt nochmal äußern.
8. Miteinander ist besser als gegeneinander.

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass das Leben für uns alle leichter ist wenn sich alle an die Regeln halten - ob beim Angeln, im Straßenverkehr, beim Kommunizieren im AB, egal wo, und appelliere an alle, mit gutem Beispiel voranzugehen (nein, ich bin selbstverständlich kein Heiliger, aber man kann es wenigstens versuchen nett zu sein zu den anderen Menschen).

Danke an alle und Petri Heil

Claudius


----------



## Hummer (28. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Schöne Zusammenfassung und ein wahrer letzter Satz!#r 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## noose (29. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Wir verabschieden uns von einem grossartigen Thema#h#h#h

und würden uns freuen wenn ihr morgen wieder einschaltet.


Oder so.:q


@ Claudius schöne Zusammenfassung.


----------



## Schleie (29. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Da schließe mich dem Hummer an... Schön ... Schön... #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> UNSERE TEICHE?!!!
> 
> Das ist der Höhepunkt - Chmeiss den Churken zu Poden! :q
> 
> ...



#hhey Braieeeeeen...dir gehts ja wieder besser so wie ich Lese!#6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

upps|uhoh: habe nun erst weiter gelesen und der Spalter Claudius hat sich doch in der Tat nochmal gemeldet zu SEINEM THEMA...!#6

& dass mit einem bemerkenswerten Schluß ! 
auch für mich zu diesem Thema:q 



bis die TAGE 
Boardie´s
Freunde
Feinde 
CRF´ler
&
Kritiker...

#h


----------



## Sxxlflx (29. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

ich habe eine arbeitskollegin aus kasachstan...mit ihr khab ich mich neulich ne ganze weile unterhalten. auf's angeln sind wir auch gekommen. die ganzen vorschriften etc waren ihr nicht unverständlich, aber ihr kommentar: "weißt du was man in kasachstan zum angeln brauchtß?... ne angel!!!"

sagt das nich alles? die leute kommen nach hier und wollen einfach das tun was sie auch zu hause getan haben. denen fällt nicht mal annähernd ein das es hier dazu vorschriften geben könnte. wenn man es ihnen ordentlich erklären würde, anstatt ständig und immer nur auf ihnen herumzuhacken, würden sie es sicher auch verstehen.
und das hat jetzt nichts mit "pro-osteuropäisch" zu tun.
wir erkundigen uns in allen ländern nach erlaubnis, regeln etc, aber nur weil wir von zuhause aus nichts anderes gewohnt sind als verordnungen, verbote, erlaubnisscheine und so weiter. nicht das es schlecht wäre einen angelschein machen zu müssen um angeln zu gehen, wir wollen ja die finanzielle belastung der vereine nich außen vor lassen. aber in osteuropa wird es kaum vereine geben. da setzt auch keiner fische ein, weil die vermehren sich da zur genüge von allein. und wenn du nach der arbeit zeit hast (ja, auch osteuropäer gehen arbeiten) gehst du ans wasser und fängst der familie das abendessen, weil das geld was du verdienst reicht nicht um auf dem markt ordentliches fleisch zu kaufen.
und die meisten osteuropäer die ich am wasser "treff" fangen brassen und rotaugen oder kleine barsche. brassen kann ich nich mehr sehen weil die mittlerweile auf alles beißen, rotaugen unter 30 cm interessieren auch keinen und die 20 cm barsche will auch keiner an seinem wurmhaken oder spinner sehen. und wenn es mehr als genug fische bei uns gibt dann sind es diese drei arten...


----------



## käptn iglo (29. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

genau so ist es es! stell dir vor du kommst in ein land wo man zum pilzesammeln ne lizenz braucht und ne begehungskarte des waldbesitzers. da würden doch auch die meisten so in den wald gehen und da man sich mit pilzen auskennt wird auch ne menge mitgenommen(sogar untermaßige  )
ist jetzt nicht als argument in richtung schwarzangelei zu verstehen ( oder illegales pilzesammeln) aber mann muss den leuten unsere lustigen gesetze erst schmackhaft machen und das kann im härtesten fall bedeuten das man sich nicht zu doof sein darf die polizei zu rufen wenn jemand krass gegen die gesetze verstößt. was man aber nicht machen darf ist zu sagen : der typ da rollt das "R" das ist ein saufender babyfischkillender und kontrolleure verprügelnder slawenverbrecher. 
und zu dem thema fischereiaufseher traut sich nicht die zu kontrollieren.
dann soll er sich mal eier wachsen lassen (nicht böse werden kontrolleurinnen war blidlich zu verstehen), wer nen an*******rjob machen will muss auch die passende courage für den job mitbringen er kann sich auf jeden fall amtshilfe bei der polizei besorgen.
ich kann auch nicht polizist werden aber dann angst vor auseinandersetzungen haben.
das mit dem an*******rjob ist nicht als diffamierung gegenüber fischereiaufsehern zu sehen bitte nicht missverstehen es hat nur vom kalng her in den satz gepasst.


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich als Ausländer vernünftig am Wasser benimmt - und ich wiederhole nochmals, dass es da durchaus einige gibt - hat da ja nix zu befürchten.


 
Na Gott sei dank!!!

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				claudius schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> keine Ahnung, ob ich jetzt ein Tabu-Thema anschneide, aber es läßt mir keine Ruhe. War heute früh an meinem Hausgewässer (Neckar Abschnitt VII), bin neu da. Habe einen anderen Angler getroffen, der gar nicht mehr aufgehört hat, sich über Angler aus Osteuropa zu beschweren. Die würden so ziemlich alles machen, was für Angler mit Anspruch tabu ist: Fische trotz Schonzeit oder Untermaß mitnehmen, sich nicht an Höchstfangmengen (bei uns sind drei Edelfische pro Tag erlaubt) halten, Müll hinterlassen, schwer betrunken angeln, mit mehr Ruten als erlaubt, Zelte aufbauen und das ganze auch noch ohne Angelschein, also schwarz. Kontrollen würde es da nicht geben, das werde aus Angst vor Ärger geduldet, man müsse noch aufpassen, dass man nicht selbst Ärger bekomme wenn man was sage. Stattdessen gebe es immer weniger Fische, weil die systematisch (er sagte "im Schichtbetrieb") den Fluss leerräumen würden. Einer habe gar allein in 2004 nach eigener Aussage "3000 Brassen, bis zu 37 am Tag" gefangen!?
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe diesen Thread heute Mittag gelesen und überlege nun die ganze Zeit ob ich mich dazu äußer. 

Zunächst zum Eingangsposting: Da erzählt jemand, dass er selbst überhaupt keine Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema hat und stellt dann ein solches Thema in dieses Forum. Ich möchte nur ungern paranoid wirken aber die Art und Weise dieses Postings und die Sprachwahl machen mich in hohem Maße mißtrauisch.

Was soll schon passieren, wenn man ein latent ausländerfeindliches Thema postet?

Ich bin überrascht wie besonnen und überlegt hier teilweise mit dieser Problematik, wenn sie denn eine ist, umgegangen wird. Das Hauen und Stechen ist weitestgehend ausgeblieben. Das zeigt das wir in unserem Forum langsam und mühsam eine Diskussionskultur entwickeln, die auch offene und kritische Auseinandersetzungen zu läßt.

Allerdings gehört die Diskriminierung ethnischer Gruppen nicht hier her. Das hier ist ein Angelforum und kein politischer Stammtisch, auch wenn wir im Rahmen unseres Hobbys manchmal von politischen Entscheidungen betroffen sind und diese auch diskutieren, geht dieses Posting/Thema einen Schritt weiter. Es wird eine ganze Gruppe von Menschen angegriffen, nennen wir sie der Einfachheit halber mal Ausländer, (auch wenn viele ja Deutsche sind) um irgendwelchen Definitionsproblemen aus dem Weg zu gehen, wir wissen ja alle sowieso wer gemeint ist.

3 kleine Geschichten:

(1) Ich bin in einem kleinen Dorf in der Nähe der Nordsee in Friesland groß geworden. Sonntags gab es bei Oma Kannichen, dass war der putzige Mucki den man am Freitag noch gestreichelt hatte und der nun am Sonntag lecker schmeckte.

Wir haben als Kinder oft in kleinen Flüssen oder Seen in unserer Nähe geangelt. Die Würmer die wir dafür brauchten haben wir uns auf dem Weg dorthin aus mittelalten Kuhfladen gepuhlt. Ich kann nur sagen, dass waren die besten Würmer mit denen ich je gefischt habe. Unsere Ausrüstung bestand aus einer Schnur auf einer Haspel, einer Pose und einem Haken am Ende. Jeder Fisch den wir bekommen konnten wurde natürlicherweise erlegt. Kleine Weißfische haben wir über einem Strohfeuer direkt gebraten und bevor uns jemand sagte, dass das nicht üblich sei, mit Haut und Schuppen abgenagt. Kleine Aale, maßig oder nicht, wurden mit nach Hause genommen um dann von Mutti gebraten oder in die Suppe gemacht zu werden. So dünn sie auch waren, wir haben sie genußvoll abgenagt.
Von Zeit zu Zeit erwischte uns der ältere Fischereiaufseher. Er jagte uns dann davon, allerdings ohne etwas zu unternehmen und immer mit einem Schmunzeln. Über Waidgerechtigkeit haben wir uns keine Gedanken gemacht, über Fischereirecht sowieso nicht.

(2) Vor rund 8 Jahren ging ich an der Elbe spazieren. An einem Parkplatz am Ufer eines Altarmes (Hannöfersand) hielt ein Auto. heraus sprangen drei 16 - 17 jährige Jungen sowie ein erwachsener Mann. Die vier begannen bald zu blinkern und gufieren. Das Wasser war voller laichbereiter Brassen, die im Liebesrausch hin und her schwammen. Ein ums andere Mal wurde einer dieser Fische von den Jungen gerissen. Als es ihnen zu mühselig wurde, die schleimigen Gesellen vom Haken zu lösen wurden die Tiere einfach mit dem Fuß vom Haken getreten. Der ältere Mann hat nichts dazu gesagt. 
Es waren übrigens deutsche Jungen.

(3) Vor einigen Jahren während eines Urlaubs in Langeland wollte ich eine Kuttertour mit machen. Ich erkundigt mich in Bagenkop nach Möglichkeiten und konnte dann auf einem Boot mitfahren, auf dem schon eine Gruppe aus Berlin und eine aus Köln angelten. Die Kölner waren hinten, die Berliner vorn und ich dazwischen auf dem super Platz in der Mitte, insgesamt 15 Mann. Der Skipper checkte kurz mein Gerät, schaute auf mein Gerät und meinte, "Ich schätze du kommst klar." 
Die Dorsche bissen ganz gut, nur die Größe ließ etwas zu wünschen übrig. Insbesondere über flachem Wasser war ich der einzige der mit leichtem Gerät überhaupt noch fischen konnte. Beide Gruppen waren höchst erstaunt als ich kleinere Fische wieder zurücksetzte. Bei ihnen wurde alles *abgeknüppelt*. Das ganze ging soweit, dass der Kapitän irgendwann ein Meßbrett rausholte und die Fische nach dem Drill persönlich kontrollierte um die all zu kleinen zurückzusetzen. Jeder Fisch, auch noch so klein wurde auf der Rückfahrt filetiert.

Ich kenne noch mehr solcher Geschichten und ich habe sie persönlich erlebt. Warum dürfen deutsche Angler nur noch 25kg Filet aus Norwegen ausführen? 

Was lernen wir daraus wenn wir der Argumentation einiger folgen die hier in diesem Thread gepostet haben?

Z.B. 90% der deutschen Angler sind Halunken und Tierquäler. Doch ganz sicher!!!
Rechnet es nach und Zahlen lügen nicht.

oder

Man kann lernen, allerdings muß man die Gelegenheit dazu haben.

oder 

Es kommt darauf an an wie man groß wird, wie man mit Dingen umgeht.

Das Problem ist nicht das irgendwelche Leute Ausländer, Aussiedler oder wie einer der Poster hier so schön häslich meinte Yugos sind, sondern welche soziale Problematik dahinter steht. Diese Leute haben oftmals schlichtweg nicht gelernt, dass es nicht erlaubt ist Fische zu fangen um sie dann zu essen. In ganz vielen Fällen werden nämlich mit diesen Weißfischen, die bei uns kaum jemand ißt ganze Familien ernährt. Das heißt sie fischen vielleicht gern, das tun wir ja auch, aber im wesentlichen um ihren Fang einem vernünftigem Zwecke zu zu führen.
Der Vorwurf der Tierquälerei ist vielleicht berechtigt, allerdings wenn ich sehe wie viele Leute hier Vertreter des konsequentem C&R sind, wohl eher etwas lächerlich. Ich dachte immer hier lernen zu müssen, das Fische nix spüren.

Sicherlich ist es so, dass bestimmte Probleme in bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppen statistisch stärker nachweisbar sind als in anderen. Doch auch das ist weniger ein ethnisches als ein soziales oder ein Integrationsproblem.
Mit einem schlichten, " sie hätten ja nicht kommen müssen," ist es leider nicht getan.

Mein konstruktiver Vorschlag ist folgender:

Alle die sich so empört mit diesem "Problem" auseinander setzen und denen diese Sache sehr am Herzen liegt, sollten sich darum bemühen Kontakte zu "Ausländern" zu knüpfen um diesen die Faszination aber auch den moralischen Inhalt unseres Hobbys nahe zu bringen.

Also Leute!!! 

Schimpft nicht, meckert nicht, prügelt nicht!!!

Seid einfach integrativ!!!


Uli


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

sundvogel#6mir diesem Beitrag läßt du diesen Fred wieder Leben...!

Auch ich könnte hier erzählen von mir meinem Bruder dem Erlebten im Ausland oder dem Fischerreiaufseher der früher der gößte Schwarzangler unter der Sonne war...:q

Es Menschelt halt in allen Schichten...


----------



## claudius (30. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Na, da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ich diesmal nicht eine Stunde lang lesen muß um wieder auf den neuesten Stand zu kommen und stattdessen wie ich meine positive Kommentare vorfinde. Schön, dass es in diesem Thread friedlich weitergeht, vielleicht färbt das ja aufs Geschehen am Wasser ab? Bin halt ein Optimist (und deswegen glaube ich auch, dass das nervige Hochwasser bald meinen Fluß verläßt...).|wavey: 

Also, immer an die Regeln halten!


Claudius


----------



## käptn iglo (30. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@sundvogel

super beitrag von dir, und ein großes respekt für die mühe die du dir gegeben hast. würde dem themenstarter nix böses unterstellen wollen. vielleicht wollt er einfach mal wissen wie die leute auf die frage reagieren. hoffentlich findet der thread jetzt endlich die wohlverdiente ruhe. aber ich bin sicher irgendjemand wird den in ein paar wochen wieder hervorkramen um seine erlebnisse mit den bösen waffenbrüdern zum besten zu geben.
wäre es nicht möglich den beitrag von seitens der mods zu schließen? ein besseres schlusswort als von sundvogel brauch man auch nicht.

Druschba!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angler0507 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe diesen Thread heute Mittag gelesen und überlege nun die ganze Zeit ob ich mich dazu äußer.
> 
> Zunächst zum Eingangsposting: Da erzählt jemand, dass er selbst überhaupt keine Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema hat und stellt dann ein solches Thema in dieses Forum. Ich möchte nur ungern paranoid wirken aber die Art und Weise dieses Postings und die Sprachwahl machen mich in hohem Maße mißtrauisch.
> 
> ...


|good: |good: 

Dem ist nichts hinzu zufügen…#6


----------



## noose (30. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> I
> Also Leute!!!
> 
> Schimpft nicht, meckert nicht, prügelt nicht!!!
> ...


integrativ?


Hier klicken



Die Rütli-Schule sei "ein besonders extremes Beispiel, aber kein Ausnahmefall", sagte CDU-Innenexperte Wolfgang Bosbach. An weiteren Schulen in Deutschland bestünden ähnliche Probleme. Grundsätzlich funktioniere das Zusammenleben von Deutschen und Ausländern - *die Rütli-Schule zeige aber beispielhaft die Folgen fehlender Integrationsbereitschaft bei Zuwanderern.* *Die Bildung ethnischer Banden an Schulen sei Besorgnis erregend und ein Alarmsignal. Das sei die Folge einer "über Jahrzehnte falsch betriebenen Politik, die Toleranz mit Gleichgültigkeit verwechselt".



*Die Schüler der Schule sind sicher nur ein Beispiel.

Das es auch anders geht weiss man sicher auch, aber die Integrationsbereitschaft muss auch bei den zu Integrierenden ankommen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> integrativ?
> 
> 
> Hier klicken
> ...


 
Ja und? Lies mal den letzten Satz deines Fettgedrucktens. Das sehe ich nicht anders.

Nur Hassparolen und sind sie noch so fein und eloquent verpackt, ändern 

gar nichts. 

Wer etwas verändern will muß zunächst bei sich anfangen und seine 

Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen und nicht nur meckern.

Ich weiß nicht genau ob es jeder gemerkt hat, 

multi-kulti ist Realität. 



Nun sollte hier auch Schluß sein.

Uli


----------



## Hechthunter21 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

:msagte doch dass es weiter geht ...hier!


----------



## Knispel (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@ Sudvogel, Toller Beitrag. 

Auch ich bin im zarten Alter von 8 Jahren als „Schwarzangler“ angefangen. Nachdem ich denn das 3. oder 4. mal von Oswalt ( heute 85 Jahre alt, wir sind wir gute Freunde und lachen über die Geschichten von damals ) erwischt worden bin, schnappte er mich, ging mit mir zu meinen Vater, verpasste mir vor ihm noch einmal eine Standpauke und holte sich die Genehmigung, mich zum Angeln mitzunehmen zu dürfen um es das richtig zu zeigen. Ich bin denn regelmäßig mit ihm zum Fischen gegangen und konnte, als ich 12 Jahre alt war meinen Fischereischein in Empfang nehmen ( Prüfung gab es da noch nicht ) Ich verfahre heute genau so, nur das ich die Jungen und Mädchen auch an andere Angler, welche interessiert sind ( auch die gibt es ) quasi „weiterreiche“ und versuche sie in die Vereine zu bringen.

1991 bekamen wir ein neues Fischereigesetz, hier war denn Aufklärungsarbeit gefragt, da die meisten der unorganisierten Angler davon gar nicht wussten. Wir erzielten aber nahezu 100 % Verständnis und Befolgung der neuen Regularien.

Über „fleisch machen“ im Ausland kann ich nichts sagen. Ich fahre immer jedes Jahr immer für 1 Woche zum Fliegenfischen in die Forellenbäche Österreichs oder der Schweiz ,dort geht es eigentlich sehr gesittet zu.

Heutzutage fällt mir aber auf, das gerade bei Osteuropäischen Anglern ( das soll um Himmels willen keine Diskriminierung sein ) das Verständnis zum Thema Tier allgemein, Fisch, Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße bei vielen sehr minimal ausgeprägt ist. Die wenigste zeigen Einsicht oder Verständnis ( es heißt denn immer : bei uns in ....... machen wir das immer so oder gibt es das nicht ) , man kommt ja nicht gleich mit der Polizei sondern appeliert an die Vernunft. Die Reaktion geht von Einsicht bis zur Androhung von Gewalt , ja sogar bis zu tätlichen übergriffen.  

Vor gar nicht zu langer Zeit stand in der hiesigen Tageszeitung ein größerer Artikel über diese Problematik. Da wunderten sich Angler über fast leere kleinerer Gewässer, bis man  in den Büschen versteckte Netze fand, man legte sich über die Woche nachts auf die lauer ,die Netzfischer wurden gefasst. Bürger wunderten sich, über stark rückgehende Entenbestände auf den Stadtseen, zumal keine toten Tiere gefunden wurden. Ordnungsamt fasste die Übeltäter, die Enten wurden gefangen. Die Täter sie befestigten im morgengrauen Brotstücke am Drillingen und fingen die Vögel welche denn in ihre Küche wanderten. Ich sage bewusst nicht, aus welcher Richtung die „Täter“ kamen.....


----------



## goeddoek (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@ sundvogel

Moin Uli |wavey: 

Goed schreven.Had van Di neets anners verwacht


----------



## noose (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und? Lies mal den letzten Satz deines Fettgedrucktens. Das sehe ich nicht anders.
> 
> Nur Hassparolen und sind sie noch so fein und eloquent verpackt, ändern
> 
> ...


@ Sundvogel


Das ist nicht mein fettgedruktes der Bericht stammte von T-online siehe Link ich wollte die Stelle nochmal hervorheben
Und wo steht da was von Hassparolen?

Wer hasst da wen? sollen sich die Lehrer dafür entschuldigen das sie mit Messern usw. bedroht werden?

Diese Beispiel sollte nur nochmal aufzeigen das auch der zu Integrierende dazu bereit sein soll sich zu Integrieren und nicht mehr.

Auch ich kenne wie gesagt ausländische Angler und komme mit denen Super aus.


----------



## stockfisch (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Hallo Boardies,

also wenn ich hier einige Postings lese, fällt mir nur ein Zitat von Schoppenhauer ein: "Jeder erbärmliche Tropf, der nichts in der Welt hat, darauf er stolz sein könnte, ergreift das letzte Mittel, auf die Nation, der er
gerade angehört, stolz zu sein." 
Man kann wenn man will immer Negativbeispiele für etwas finden. Der soziale Unfrieden ist gesellschaftlich gewollt. Ein Volk, das sich untereinander streitet, hat keine Basis, um sich gegen die Obrigkeit und Macht aufzulehnen. Geschickt werden Emotionen und Gefühle in Medien etc geschürrt. 
Leute, wir sind alle Bewohner dieses Planeten, versuchen wirs doch mal miteinander, wär mal eine ganz nette und neue Erfahrung ;-)


----------



## noose (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				stockfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> Leute, wir sind alle Bewohner dieses Planeten, versuchen wirs doch mal miteinander, wär mal eine ganz nette und neue Erfahrung ;-)




Das brauch ich nicht zu versuchen, das praktiziere ich faktisch den ganzen Tag, dazu kenn ich zuviele Ausländer die sich bereits integriert haben.

Bin aber Kritisch bei denen der Wille nicht da ist.

In dem sinne auch Schluss für mich#6


----------



## T.Racer666 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sundvogel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Meine Rede:m


----------



## kea (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Es ist einfach nicht in die Köpfe der Leute zu bekommen.

Erst kürzlich habe ich folgenden Spruch in der Öffentlichkeit gehört:

Tatort: Vorraum zu einer Fischereiprüfung. Der Raum war gut und gerne mit  100 Prüflingen vollgestopft, wobei mehr als 80 davon Osteuropäer waren. Diese standen in einem Haufen umeinander und unterhielten sich in ihrer Landessprache. Der Lehrgangsleiter der Gruppe (ein im Verhältnis schlecht gekleideter, grossmäuliger Mittfünfziger, der sich in jedes Gespräch einmischte und "wertvolle" aber sachlich völlig falsche Tipps gab) rief plötzlich in die Menge: "Hey Leute, mal eine Frage: Was ist eine Polenforelle?" Schweigen im Raum und die Osteuropäer versuchten , peinlich getroffen, nicht weiter aufzufallen. Nach dem keiner antwortete rief er laut: "Eine Brasse hahaha".  Alle schüttelten nur den Kopf.

Solange in den Köpfen dieser Funktionäre (schliesslich gehörte der Typ ja einem Verein an und war dort auch im Vorstand) eine solche Meinung herrscht, wird es wohl niemanden gelingen, den Integrationsgedanken zu praktizieren. Zur Prüfung selber kann ich nur  sagen, dass ich es echt toll fand, das soviele Osteuropäer dabei waren. Das ist für mich ein Zeichen, dass es nicht am Verständnis der Sache liegt, sondern nur an der Kommunikation. 
Ach ja, zu den Quoten: Es haben von ca. 100 Prüflingen 9 Deutsche und nur 1 Pole die Theorie nicht bestanden. In der Praxis sind nochmal 7 Deutsche durchgeknallt, alle Osteueropäer haben bestanden.


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@stockfisch & kea

|good: #h


----------



## Knispel (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Toll wenn de Prüfung gemacht wird. ich sehe aber, Bremen ist wohl das einzigste Bundesland, wo du eine Fischereigenehmigung ohne Prüfung und Lehrgang bekommst. basiert auf einen Recht auus dem Jahre 1682, wonach jeder Bremer Bürger das Recht hat, sich täglich seine Ration Fisch aus der weer zu fangen . Da geht man zum Stadtamt, "kauft" sich für ein Jahr einen sogenannten "Stockangelschein" und schon kann man ab 18 Jahren in der Weser und in den Häfen mit 2 Ruten angeln....(  Ich kenne aber keinen Verein hier, welcher das Ding anerkennt ). Die Info unter den "Stockanglern klappt hervorragent und wo etwas gefangen wird, stehen denn schon einmal so 50 - 100 Angler, wie bei alten Wettfischen und denn herrschen dord Wild - Westmethoden.


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				stockfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> also wenn ich hier einige Postings lese, fällt mir nur ein Zitat von Schoppenhauer ein: "Jeder erbärmliche Tropf, der nichts in der Welt hat, darauf er stolz sein könnte, ergreift das letzte Mittel, auf die Nation, der er
> gerade angehört, stolz zu sein."
> ...



Geiler Beitrag #6


----------



## Schleie (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Da schließe ich mich Torsk an #6


----------



## AAlfänger (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

#6 Schließe mich ebenso Torsk an.
Gruß Aalfänger


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sundvogel
> 
> 
> Das ist nicht mein fettgedruktes der Bericht stammte von T-online siehe Link ich wollte die Stelle nochmal hervorheben
> ...


 
Natürlich steht bei dir nichts häßliches. Natürlich müssen alle Integrationsbereitschaft zeigen. Das ist doch völlig logisch und letztlich ziemlich banal. Mit dem Folgenden meine ich ganz ausdrücklich nicht dich!

*"An der Rütli-Schule im Stadtteil Neukölln liegt der Anteil der Schüler nicht-deutscher Herkunft bei rund 80 Prozent."*

Mir soll mal einer erklären, wer sich bei einer solchen Stadtteilstruktur in was integrieren soll. Das ist übrigens bei weitem nicht die einzige Schule, der es so geht. In Hamburg, München oder in anderen Städten ist das nicht anders. Wie sollen Kinder deutsche Kultur und Sprache oder gar Angelmoral lernen, wenn sie auf eine Schule gehen an der die meisten weder Deutsch muttersprachlich sprechen und die deutsche Kultur nur aus dem Fernsehen kennen, wenn überhaupt, schließlich gibt es ja Satelllitenfersehen, da kann man auch Sender aus China empfangen.
Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass Kinder am meisten *voneinander* lernen, weil sie am meisten *miteinander* zu tun haben, können sie in einer solchen Schule alles mögliche lernen, nur eben nix was mit dem Land zu tun hat in dem sie leben. (Man beachte das Fettgedruckte und denke drüber nach)

Allerdings können die Kinder nun wirklich nix dafür. Sie werden in der Welt groß die ihnen angeboten wird und wenn man ihnen keine anderen Welten zeigt, darf man sich nicht darüber wundern, dass sie sich so verhalten wie sie es lernen *mussten*.

Wie gesagt, dass ist ein politisches Thema an dem Einzelne nur wenig ändern können. Was man tun kann, ich sage es nochmal, ist sich selbst einzubringen.
Das tun allerdings die wenigsten.

Ich würde mich ja außerordentlich freuen, wenn alle auf Ausländer Schimpfenden, zunächst ihre Lampe im Kopf anschalten würden um Realitäten wahrzunehmen, um dann für uns alle integrierend tätig zu sein, das wäre konstruktiv und wie ich finde, irgendwie auch DEUTSCH.

Darauf könnte man wirklich stolz sein.

Uli


P.S. Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse! Ein großes "danke schön" an Hummer für die ermahnenden Worte an alle zur rechten Zeit und den Mut diesen Thread weiterlaufen zu lassen.


----------



## noose (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@ Sundvogel


 |good: Alles klar

Gruss


----------



## plattform7 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@sundvogel

Sehr konstruktive Beiträge #6 #6 #6


----------



## Mr. Pink (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

solchen leute ma fix auffen popo hauen


----------



## C.K. (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

@Mr.Pink

Der Thread von Dir ist hoffentlich als *Negativbeispiel* von " konstruktiven Beiträgen " zu sehen. 

Ich bitte darum, hier weiter sachlich zu argumentieren.


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

6315! : 268  |kopfkrat


----------



## FF_EXPERTS-89 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Joa ich denke genauso . bei uns Angeln die ganzen Osteuropäer auch sehr oft schwarz , nehmen alles mit was sie kriegen können und sie sind immer am Müll machen. also ich  wurde in 4 Angeljahren erst 1 mal kontroliert und dat is sehr wenig wenn man bedenkt dat ich sehr oft angeln gehe. 
Und einmal wollte sie mich schon mit 5 man verprüggeln weil sie maden haben wollte und meine Platz haben wollten. 
Also dat geht oft mega ab mit denen aber es gibt natürlich auch ausnahmen!!!


----------



## noose (31. März 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				FF_EXPERTS-89 schrieb:
			
		

> Joa ich denke genauso . bei uns Angeln die ganzen Osteuropäer auch sehr oft schwarz , nehmen alles mit was sie kriegen können und sie sind immer am Müll machen. also ich wurde in 4 Angeljahren erst 1 mal kontroliert und dat is sehr wenig wenn man bedenkt dat ich sehr oft angeln gehe.
> Und einmal wollte sie mich schon mit 5 man verprüggeln weil sie maden haben wollte und meine Platz haben wollten.
> Also dat geht oft mega ab mit denen aber es gibt natürlich auch ausnahmen!!!


Hi abba du bischt nich zufälisch der Paule Panzer där da des öfftören uff da Radiosendär zu höre isch oda?|supergri

Nein im ernst jeder hat so seine erfahrungen der eine gut der andere schlecht. egal  in dem sinne

Gruss#h


----------



## plattform7 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				FF_EXPERTS-89 schrieb:
			
		

> Joa ich denke genauso . bei uns Angeln *die ganzen Osteuropäer* auch sehr oft schwarz , nehmen alles mit was sie kriegen können und sie sind immer am Müll machen. also ich wurde in 4 Angeljahren erst 1 mal kontroliert und dat is sehr wenig wenn man bedenkt dat ich sehr oft angeln gehe.
> Und einmal wollte sie mich schon mit 5 man verprüggeln weil sie maden haben wollte und meine Platz haben wollten.
> Also dat geht oft mega ab mit denen aber es *gibt natürlich auch ausnahmen!!!*


 
Man beachte das fett gedruckte |rolleyes  :q 

Was denn nun? Die Ganzen (sprich Alle) oder doch Ausnahmen? |kopfkrat 

Damit will ich sagen, dass man diesen Satz á la "Es gibt aber sicherlich Ausnahmen" oder "sind aber nicht alle so" usw. nicht unbedingt immer zum Schluss schreiben sollte, wenn man offensichtlich anderer Meinung ist, was auch ein gutes Recht von Jedem ist. #h


----------



## T.Racer666 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Will mich hier auch noch mal melden.
Ein Freund von mir und ich haben uns heute Morgen an unserem Hausgewässer getroffen und wollten es mal auf Karpfen versuchen. Die Plätze die wir beangeln wollten waren leider schon besetzt. Naja, ist halt so. 
Haben uns dann ganz in der Nähe niedergelassen. An der Sprache der anderen konnte man erkennen das es sich um Russlanddeutsche handelte. 

Wir angelten dann so vor uns hin bis einer von denen zu uns rüber kam. 
Habe dann schon mal das zweite Päkchen Maden und meine Zigaretten rausgeholt weil in der Regel immer danach gefragt wird. AAAAAAAber erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt.
Der Mann war so in meinem Alter und fragte was wir so gefangen haben und ob wir öffters hier wären usw..  Und so kamen wir dann ins Gespräch und haben unsere Erfahrungen über diesen See ausgetauscht. Wir haben uns bestimmt 1 Stunde lang gut unterhalten und er hat auch fast perfekt deutsch gesprochen. 
Haben dann noch eine Zigarette zusammen gedampft. Er ging wieder zu den anderen auf seinen Platz und hat erstmal direkt zwei Karpfen gefangen. Petri Heil!

Ich war wirklich angenehm überrascht! Später sind dann noch die Frauen und die Kinder der Familien gekommen. Die haben dann gegrillt,  danach alles weggeräumt Müll aufgesammelt und sind dann später Heim gefahren. Der Platz war picko-bello aufgeräumt:m .

Hoffe das sich an dem See ein Paar LEute eine Scheibe davon abschneiden und es genauso machen.

Ein richtig schöner Angeltag und ich freue mich das ich hzier auch mal was POSITIVES schreiben konnte.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				T.Racer666 schrieb:
			
		

> Will mich hier auch noch mal melden.
> Ein Freund von mir und ich haben uns heute Morgen an unserem Hausgewässer getroffen und wollten es mal auf Karpfen versuchen. Die Plätze die wir beangeln wollten waren leider schon besetzt. Naja, ist halt so.
> Haben uns dann ganz in der Nähe niedergelassen. An der Sprache der anderen konnte man erkennen das es sich um Russlanddeutsche handelte.
> 
> ...



na es geht ja wohl doch auch 
MITEINANDER...#6


----------



## noose (3. April 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Wulli
> 
> P.S. Noch eine Sache, die nicht zuversichtlich stimmt:
> Die Angelkollegen, die später kamen, erzählten von ihrem Erlebnis in Grömitz auf der Seebrücke. Da saßen auf der rechten seite 6 Russen. Die Jungs dachten, sie könnten sich auf die Linke Seite setzen, ist ja reichlich Platz! Aber nix ist. Pöbeleien und Gedrängel. Daraufhin sind sie dann lieber nach Dahme gefahren. Hatten keine Lust auf Messerstecherei.
> ...



Es geht aber dummerweise auch wieder GANZ anders wie Boardi Wully zu berichten weiss.

Schade...:r


----------



## Wulli (3. April 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Moin,

ja, schwarze Schafe gibt es eben überall. Nicht alle sind so, und wahrscheinlich ist es auch die Minderheit, die andere Angler eben abschreckt. Aber wenn man sich jetzt schon beim Angeln nicht mehr seines Lebens sicher sein kann, mein Gott, wo soll das bloß enden?

Mit dem Müll-wegräumen sind viel deutsche Angler übrigens auch nicht besser, als einige unserer Kollegen aus dem Ausland. #d 

Wollen hoffen, dass das nicht ausartet. Jedenfalls würde ich sofort die Polizei anrufen, damit wenigstens ein Bischen was passiert. 

Wulli


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. April 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Man beachte das fett gedruckte |rolleyes  :q
> 
> Was denn nun? Die Ganzen (sprich Alle) oder doch Ausnahmen? |kopfkrat
> 
> Damit will ich sagen, dass man diesen Satz á la "Es gibt aber sicherlich Ausnahmen" oder "sind aber nicht alle so" usw. nicht unbedingt immer zum Schluss schreiben sollte, wenn man offensichtlich anderer Meinung ist, was auch ein gutes Recht von Jedem ist. #h


Jo Alter #h und jetzt möchte er sich mit diesem Post, wohl bei *allen Osteuropäern* für die Angedrohe Prügel revanchieren


----------



## Yoshi (4. April 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*

Bei besagten Personenkreis um den es hier geht, stehen mir von einer sehr positiven Erfahrung leider 6 zum teil sehr krasse und negative Erfahrungen gegenüber, wobei ich mir hierbei nun wirklich keine Schuld geben kann. Es schallt halt doch nicht immer so zurück, wie man in den Wald (freundlich) reinruft. Dies wird jedoch nichts daran ändern, mich wie bisher auch weiterhin nett und freundlich anderen Anglern gegenüber zu verhalten, egal ob Osteuropäer oder nicht, auch wenn es manchmal schwer fällt.
Ich selbst fische auch oft im Ausland und habe dort bis jetzt immer nur gute Erfahrungen mit den Einheimischen Anglern gehabt. So möchte ich in meinem Land gegenüber anderen auch auftreten. 
Grüse
Yoshi


----------



## Hechthunter21 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit manchen Anglern?*



			
				Yoshi schrieb:
			
		

> Es schallt halt doch nicht immer so zurück, wie man in den Wald (freundlich) reinruft. Dies wird jedoch nichts daran ändern, mich wie bisher auch weiterhin nett und freundlich anderen Anglern gegenüber zu verhalten, egal ob Osteuropäer oder nicht, auch wenn es manchmal schwer fällt.
> Ich selbst fische auch oft im Ausland und habe dort bis jetzt immer nur gute Erfahrungen mit den Einheimischen Anglern gehabt. So möchte ich in meinem Land gegenüber anderen auch auftreten.
> Grüse
> Yoshi




#6jepp Yoshi so isset...


----------

